# AEW Dynamite Official Discussion Thread: CM Punk vs MJF in Chicago



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

The show better not end on nyla vs ruby or this match have a commercial break.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Ockap said:


> The show better not end on nyla vs ruby or this match have a commercial break.



probably start with mjf and punk with tonys shit booking track record.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Ruby and Nyla will help anyone left over from Big Bang theory fall asleep so maybe that’ll stop viewership from dropping.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Tag match should be fun and interested in how they handle Punk vs MJF.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Would like to see the whole show be built towards a Punk vs MJF main event. Recaps and have other wrestlers give predictions on the outcome. Last prediction can be Wardlow.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Prosper said:


>


Show looks solid based on these three matchups. Should be a good Dynamite.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The two men's matches could and should be great. I'd start with the tag and end with Punk vs. MJF. Don't frontload the show too much or we end up with another dreary second hour.

MJF vs. Punk has been phenomenally well built by today's standards with the two not even making physical contact until last week. I don't think this is a feud that should end so quickly after all the work put into it. Since AEW likes to send the fans home happy, I can only see a Punk win here.

The Death Triangle vs. House of Black tag is exactly the type of content I want to see. Four interesting wrestlers from two cool factions doing battle. I'd keep this program running a while because of the various combos they can do once HoB adds a third man and Fenix returns. Save PAC vs. Malakai for the PPV.

Ruby vs. Nyla is a good bathroom break, though their TBS tournament match was passable and unoffensive. I'd have preferred the Thunder Rosa vs. Mercedes Martinez match that will be taped after Dynamite for Rampage be on the flagship show.

Really hope they add a couple more interesting matches and don't load the show with long promos like they have been lately. How about reDRagon in a 2 v. 2 match for the first time in AEW? KoR has still only wrestled once since arriving.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I want to be excited but I'm prepared to be disappointed with them likely going with a CM Punk win. MJF should be winning here.


----------



## Stevieg786 (Apr 2, 2017)

Punk vs MJF better main event, as in be on last 

this opening match main event shite is BS


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

MJF vs Punk will probably open and end clean with no heat and no way to turn this into a 3-way at Revolution with Punk v Wardlow v MJF. It will probably turn into a 6 or 8 man tag match. AEW does the blow-off matches first on tv and then the promotional tag match for the PPV at the PPV.

WWE is already setting their plans and promoting WrestleMania, but AEW hasn't announced one match for their March 6 PPV.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I can do without Nyla / Ruby

the rest so far looks grand


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I can do without Nyla / Ruby
> 
> the rest so far looks grand


Pretty sure EVERYONE can do without this match. For the love of wrestling, I hope Tony lets Nyla's contract expire and let that be the end of that skid mark in AEW's history.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Ockap said:


> Pretty sure EVERYONE can do without this match. For the love of wrestling, I hope Tony lets Nyla's contract expire and let that be the end of that skid mark in AEW's history.


i dunno - i think Nyla > Ruby at the moment


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

MJF has to win with cheating or Punk goes over clean or Wardlow costs MJF the win. I will be terribly disappointed if max wins clean.

How about getting hangman to wrestle a match?? Even against a mid carder.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Road to Chicago. Another really good one.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

thorn123 said:


> MJF has to win with cheating or Punk goes over clean or Wardlow costs MJF the win. I will be terribly disappointed if max wins clean.
> 
> *How about getting hangman to wrestle a match??* Even against a mid carder.


His reign really has been a complete shambles so far.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1488661496817139714



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If it ain't the Briscoes I don't wanna hear about it. 

Are the 90-day release clauses up now? Could be one of the ex-WWE women like Athena I guess. Or Keith Lee.

Maybe it's Veer, since he can't seem to find his way to RAW.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I believe all of the 11/4/21 releases will be available starting tomorrow. So it won't shock me if we see someone like Keith or Ember.

As a big Keith Lee mark, I just need to see that man back on TV ASAP.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Boldgerg said:


> His reign really has been a complete shambles so far.


Hangman is over AF and has had 2 incredible matches with Bryan, with an upcoming match Texas Death Match with Archer, and a big 4 PPV main event afterwards. How does that equate to "shambles"? World champions don't need to be wrestling on TV every single week.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1488668207724515331

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Wait, never mind.

He got released in late November, so he can't make it anyway.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

3venflow said:


> If it ain't the Briscoes I don't wanna hear about it.
> 
> Are the 90-day release clauses up now? Could be one of the ex-WWE women like Athena I guess. Or Keith Lee.
> 
> Maybe it's Veer, since he can't seem to find his way to RAW.


For the record, yes, the 90 days are officially up tomorrow.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Strickland has been liking a lot of Malakai and Brody King posts on Twitter so he could easily be the third man in HoB.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

DammitChrist said:


> For the record, yes, the 90 days are officially up tomorrow.


Are they up at Midnight Tuesday or Midnight Wednesday? Not sure anyone has clarified that.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Prosper said:


> Hangman is over AF and has had 2 incredible matches with Bryan, with an upcoming match Texas Death Match with Archer, and a big 4 PPV main event afterwards. How does that equate to "shambles"? World champions don't need to be wrestling on TV every single week.


Thought both matches with Bryan were hugely overrated and a match with Archer does little for anyone. Archer has done nothing in his AEW career and has no real heat. We're also a month from Revolution and Page has no PPV feud. And no, he doesn't need to be wrestling on TV every week, but he needs to be doing something most weeks, but we've had a number of weeks where he's either not been there at all or done nothing of any real substance.

I like Hangman, but I've said it before, they pulled the trigger on him too soon. Something just feels off and lacking in him being world champion.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1488690010865999878


----------



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

Brian Kendrick? Really? They will sign any trash this WWE throws at them. TNA 2.0


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Boldgerg said:


> Thought both matches with Bryan were hugely overrated and a match with Archer does little for anyone. Archer has done nothing in his AEW career and has no real heat. We're also a month from Revolution and Page has no PPV feud. And no, he doesn't need to be wrestling on TV every week, but he needs to be doing something most weeks, but we've had a number of weeks where he's either not been there at all or done nothing of any real substance.
> 
> I like Hangman, but I've said it before, they pulled the trigger on him too soon. Something just feels off and lacking in him being world champion.


I can agree that additional promos/segments from Hangman are needed, but that doesn't mean that his title reign is in shambles in the least. All his promo segments with Bryan were good I thought, and I loved the matches. Archer is just a filler defense that'll result in what will most likely be a great match, so I have no issue with it. He hasn't been pushed hard but he does have a clean win over Moxley which I don't think anyone in AEW can say except for Omega. 

And this is how AEW has always been before their PPV's, the challengers don't come as quickly as you would like but it always ends up turning out great. 4 to 5 weeks is all they have ever needed to build genuine hype. 

In looking at this list of every PPV world title match they have had, I am sure they will be more than fine. None of these have had super long builds except for Omega/Hangman and Jericho/Moxley. Personally, I prefer a longer build, but I've grown accustomed to AEW's style because they don't disappoint on PPV. (besides the Sparkler incident)

Jericho/Omega DON1
Jericho/Hangman All Out '19
Jericho/Cody Full Gear '19
Jericho/Moxley Revolution '20
Moxley/Brodie Lee DON '20
Moxley/MJF All Out '20
Moxley/Kingston Full Gear '20
Moxley/Omega Revolution '21
Omega/PAC/OC DON '21
Omega/Christian All Out '21
Omega/Hangman All Out '21

If MJF beats Punk, I can see them doing Hangman vs MJF and Punk vs Cody, both with 4 week builds. If not, then Hangman vs Black will suffice with a strong undercard contaning MJF/Wardlow, Punk/Cody, & Bryan/Moxley. They know what to do when PPV time comes around.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1488690010865999878


Did not expect this
When was the last time Kendrick was on tv?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Just stumbled upon an interview of Punk and he promises he will not let MJF run. So I guess the match is happening then. Let's see who wins. Whoever wins this is probably challenging Hangman at the ppv.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Sliced Bread #2 is a shitty looking finisher. Luckily Kendrick won't get to break it out against Mox. 

Given Danielson and Mox looks like it's happening, and given Kendrick asked for his release and was instantly signed by AEW and put in this match, I'm thinking AEW sold Kendrick on a big angle/program. Kendrick and Danielson were first class graduates of HBK's Texas Wrestling Academy so they could storyline a long time friendship. Now if Moxley destroys Kendrick tonight, refused to let up etc. to send a message to Danielson tonight?


----------



## Jaxon (Jul 20, 2020)

I still don't think we get MJF Punk on free TV


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Jaxon said:


> I still don't think we get MJF Punk on free TV


Why? We've had loads of huge matches on free TV in the past couple of years.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

They really should have put Thunder Rosa/Mercedes Martinez on Dynamite with Ruby Soho/Nyla Rose on Rampage instead.

Would have made the entire show tonight can't miss. Rosa needs to be on the flagship show more often.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Prosper said:


> They really should have put Thunder Rosa/Mercedes Martinez on Dynamite with Ruby Soho/Nyla Rose on Rampage instead.
> 
> Would have made the entire show tonight can't miss. Rosa needs to be on the flagship show more often.


I agree with this. We have had Ruby VS Nyla whereas the other is a first time in AEW match-up and Rosa seems earmarked for the title match at Revolution. 

Only thing I can think of, is that maybe they wanted this on Dynamite because they have something planned (angle/debut etc) and wanted that featured on the bigger show.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487398329156009985


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487398329156009985


AEWBotches is genuinely so sad and pathetic, imagine dedicating so much of your time to something you hate. If i dislike something I tend to avoid it.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

What will be the tv rating for this show? 1.1m I think.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Fearless Viper said:


> What will be the tv rating for this show? 1.1m I think.


Winter Olympics could suck some audience. Not sure many in the target demo give much of a shit about Olympics TBH though.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Really hard to guess how MJF vs Punk ends (and yes, the match is going to happen...AEW doesn't really do the false match promises). I would think MJF wins after some shenanigans, setting up a blowoff at the PPV where Punk can get his revenge, but I'm not so sure. Another way to do it could be that Wardlow inadvertently costs MJF the win to further that issue.

Also, Brian Kendrick??? Why? This seems beyond pointless. AEW already has a bunch of talented guys who can bump around in a job to Moxley.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Is it sold out?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Aedubya said:


> Did not expect this
> When was the last time Kendrick was on tv?


Brian Kendrick was last seen on TV over a month ago on NXT 2.0 back in late December.

He was scheduled to face Harland the following week, but he couldn’t due to exposure to Covid (I believe).


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Scuba Steve said:


> I agree with this. We have had Ruby VS Nyla whereas the other is a first time in AEW match-up and Rosa seems earmarked for the title match at Revolution.
> 
> Only thing I can think of, is that maybe they wanted this on Dynamite because they have something planned (angle/debut etc) and wanted that featured on the bigger show.


I'm thinking the same thing, maybe Ember Moon.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Prosper said:


> I'm thinking the same thing, maybe Ember Moon.


IF there is a TV debut (assuming that the tease wasn't about Brian Kendrick) and it's a woman; it could either be Ember Moon or Toni Storm.

Edit:

I think Mia Yim could arrive later with/for Keith Lee.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

DammitChrist said:


> IF there is a TV debut (assuming that the tease wasn't about Brian Kendrick) and it's a woman; it could either be Ember Moon or Toni Storm.


If it is Ember Moon or Toni Storm, they need a much bigger spot than Ruby/Nyla. That would be so f*cking lame. 

Ember Moon should debut as the 3rd member of The House of Black.

Toni Storm should cost CM Punk the match with MJF, but when a smirking MJF is about to hug her, she just walks by him and gives Wardlow a big smooch. 

Long story short: I want a meaningful debut. Not even Ruby and Nyla care who wins their match, so why should Moon/Storm.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The only thing in the preview that I don't care for is Ruby Soho vs. Nyla Rose. Everything else is interesting. I hope that Kendrick does well in the match with Moxley. Two guys that are probably fresh after being inactive for awhile (other than Mox's recent matches). Could be a great match.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Good card minus the women (as usual). Still not sure about giving away yet another big match on free TV.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I keep seeing people talk about doing a DQ or a Bait & Switch with Punk vs. MJF. There is no chance they do something like that, in my eyes.

AEW has done, to my knowledge, 2 DQ angles on Dynamite in their 2 plus year run. They have been teasing this match for 3 months. They have hyped this match for a week. They are not ending this 1st time big match in a DQ or not have it at all. AEW have made it a point to not do those finishes. The second you try in a situation like this, you risk fan backlash.

This ends with a dirty MJF win or a Punk win that can be either clean or off of botched interference from the Pinnacle.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

CM Punk in his hometown vs MJF and tickets are not even close from being sold out. Pretty disappointing.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah, no way this match doesn’t happen

both mjf and punk need to move on - the can circle back to each other when stakes are higher

championship stakes


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> CM Punk in his hometown vs MJF and tickets are not even close from being sold out. Pretty disappointing.


its 75% sold with a massive winter storm warning

all in all, that is not bad seeing as its snowing like crazy from all the wrestler twitter photos


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> its 75% sold with a massive winter storm warning
> 
> all in all, that is not bad seeing as its snowing like crazy from all the wrestler twitter photos


Yah the snow in the Midwest is crazy right now. I can't speak for Chicago, but in my backyard, it is piling high. It wouldn't shock me if it hurts the live crowd.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Speaking of massive snow storm - one thing I miss from AE is the outdoor fights and antics like fighting into a river and the like, or even at Tim White's pub whenever they were in that town.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The snow is supposed to hit us pretty hard this weekend here in the DMV too, not looking forward to that in the least. Hopefully it just turns to rain.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489011796639989761
I am gonna need this to happen on Rampage please. 😂


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I do wonder if the trend of opening the show with the biggest match continues tonight and they open with Punk & MJF or if they save it for the end.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489011796639989761
> I am gonna need this to happen on Rampage please. 😂


I have said Danhausen should play Darby´s evil twin, but that´s similar and pretty good too. I don´t see any other value in Danhausen. Guy is obnoxious and annoying and I have seen only two three minutes clips of him. People also say he´s pretty bad in the ring. Maybe take it even a step further and have a three faces of character. Andrade hires him to play three people:

1. Danby, Darby´s evil twin. 
2. Sonhausen, Sting´s illegitimate child 
3. Danhardy, the long lost 3rd Hardy brother.

That might finally give Andrade a proper mouthpiece and I´d watch Andrade/Danby vs. Darby/Sting and Andrade/Danhardy vs Hardy Boyz as a midcard feud.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

No Spanky.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489022121917521927


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

3venflow said:


> No Spanky.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489022121917521927


There goes that debut then lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

What offensive comments did Kendrick make?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Prosper said:


> What offensive comments did Kendrick make?











Controversial Comments By Brian Kendrick Resurface Prior To AEW Debut


Hours before he debuts on AEW TV, old videos show Brian Kendrick making antisemetic remarks and supporting various conspiracy theories.




www.wrestlinginc.com


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Prosper said:


> What offensive comments did Kendrick make?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1488956369822785536


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

On a side note, if you listen to someone who thinks the moon is an alien spaceship, you deserve to be mocked lol.









David Icke claims the moon is HOLLOW and built by ALIENS in crazy new theory


FORMER Grandstand presenter David Icke has claimed the moon is hollow and was a space ship abandoned by aliens in his latest outlandish conspiracy theory.




www.express.co.uk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Danhausen and OC interacting already. Yuta is damn good as he showed against Penta but he's getting killed here. Mox squashed him in <60 seconds last October so maybe he can show a little progress today.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489034708155518983


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Well there goes any hope you Danhausen fans had already shoe horned in a double comedy act with orange Cassidy. 

cringe.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*They found another interchangeable jobber for Moxley and @Two Sheds got his dream team of Danhausen and Orange Cassidy.







*


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

This looks like a much better match. It won't be a squash. Yuta will get some offense in. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489036230046232579 🤣


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Danhausen need to be with someone else









This picture is obviously fake as it is in daylight


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

to me, it makes more sense to set up Orange Cassidy vs Danhausen. Perhaps this is gonna be the start of that? Doesn't really fit with Best Friends, as they are a pretty chill group and Danhausen is not chill.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Wheeler Yuta is a way better matchup anyway id rather see a young guy in the ring than an over the hill know what you get Brian Kendrick


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Bernadette doesn't like the dress either! She turned heel! OMG!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Popcorn ready. Let's go!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mox looks so healthy, great to see.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Joooooooooohnnnnn moxleyyyyyyy


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

lol throwing a bottle at the crowd


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I wonder if this match going first means Yuta is gonna go 10 minutes with Mox


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Is Danhausen from Chicago or something he's over as fuck


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Mox looks in so much better shape from how bloated he was months ago to now is incredible


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Omg this goofball Danhausen is really gonna be featured prominently 🤦‍♂️


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Yuta has already lasted longer than last time. Showing his growth as a wrestler.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

chigago fans are such nerds


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Moxley should have squashed this guy. wtf


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Oracle said:


> Is Danhausen from Chicago or something he's over as fuck


Fan favorite lol.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Let’s get it Danhausen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Can Tony Khan hires a fashion designer ?
Yuta's outfit is horrible !


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Danhausen need to be with someone else
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danhausen needs to be on the unemployment line, absolutely cringe


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I don’t usually compare AEW and WWE, but all I’m saying is one show opens with major league packages and Roman Reigns/Lesnar/Lashley/Rollins, and AEW’s opening with Moxley vs Wheeler Yuta with two comedy guys at ringside.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Adapting said:


> Fan favorite lol.


a sign of shit things to come.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


The future of professional wrestling.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

French Connection said:


> Can Tony Khan hires a fashion designer ?
> Yuta's outfit is horrible !


I wonder if Yuta is a big fan of Tron


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Absolutely awful, how anyone can support that nerd boggles my mind


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Tony being very evil by pairing him with OC.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Why is Moxley fighting the best friends when Moxley and the best friends are all face? 💀


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> Danhausen needs to be on the unemployment line, absolutely cringe


Yet he's over every where he goes but you keep crying


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey that was kind of the original Dirty Deeds


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Araxen said:


> The future of professional wrestling.


Stuff like that is why AEW won't grow


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Moxely is cursed!!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

BF and Danhausen can feud with Broken Hardy's, if Jeff joins


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

that slinky move into the german suplex was sick.

I thought Yuta's matches were kind of boring even two months ago. He's really levelled up lately.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

MrMeeseeks said:


> Yet he's over every where he goes but you keep crying


He's over by the hardcore AEW audience, he would get crickets in WWE where more casuals are...


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

What's a Yuta? I thought that was Trent because it was the best friends 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Match way toooooo fucking long. Giving this chump too long on national TV vs Moxley. LAME


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Why is that Yuta guy and that clown guy with the cape just randomly with the best friends for no reason? 😂


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Under 10 minutes, love to see it.*


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Thank goodness that's over, please send the best friends to catering


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Should have just let Kendrick compete man. Lame.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So what happened to Kendrick?


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

IT'S HAPPENING!!!


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

That was a fun 10 minute match


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> He's over by the hardcore AEW audience, he would get crickets in WWE where more casuals are...


Whoopie shit he'd get crickets because wwe would ruin his booking they don't know when they have star potential they'd rather rely on has beens part timers and the son of the owner booking himself too strong


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> So what happened to Kendrick?


He got removed because of some remarks he said 11 years ago.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Good match. Bryan/Mox time!


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Why is that Yuta guy and that clown guy with the cape just randomly with the best friends for no reason? 😂


Yuta was trained by them and is with them from months ago


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Match way toooooo fucking long. Giving this chump too long on national TV vs Moxley. LAME


That and why were they fighting? 😂


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

I mean I want to see Mox vs Bryan but damn neither can afford a loss right now....Meh


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Danielson.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I dont know how anyone could be excited for Bryan,The guy has been generic as fuck.With that trendy ugly hipster hair cut


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

God this will be good but man neither one can really offord a loss


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Adapting said:


> He got removed because of some remarks he said 11 years ago.


Social media... goddammit


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

MrMeeseeks said:


> Whoopie shit he'd get crickets because wwe would ruin his booking they don't know when they have star potential they'd rather rely on has beens part timers and the son of the owner booking himself too strong


Brock and Roman are legitimately stars that would break that skinny vampire looking dork in half. Moxley is legit and would break that twig in half and same for Bryan, true stars....


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"Do you fans wanna see us fight? 🤪" 

Mark matches like this shit with garbage promos like this ruined wrestling.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

I like this, a Bryan and Mox tag team!


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Millennial Cowboy. LOL!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Mox doesn't need another tag partner. Beat him up, Mox!


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Burying their champ some more....lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

FUCK YES> BRYAN IS PULLING THE HEEL PUNK CARD NOW


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

They've managed to make a guy who was an arguably the biggest star in the business post Cena and Batista a fairly directionless upper midcarder. Impresive


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Bryan out here spitting facts and ripping apart the dweebs 😂


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

and yet a generic fuck in a white tshirt should be a champion ?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Together, we can rule this city, Spider-man!!


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> Brock and Roman are legitimately stars that would break that skinny vampire looking dork in half. Moxley is legit and would break that twig in half and same for Bryan, true stars....


Yet the fans have done nothing but shit on Roman post shield and brock aside for this last run has been tiresome and boring


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Paradigm shift incoming


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Danielson wants that two man power trip.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

MrMeeseeks said:


> Yet the fans have done nothing but shit on Roman post shield and brock aside for this last run has been tiresome and boring


🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LOVEEEEE THIS BRYAN!!!!


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

YES CREATE MORE STABLES BABY!


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Crap all over them Bryan 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

INSERT : HERE COMES THE MONEYYYYYYY LOL


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

None of those jobbers Bryan mentioned are "the future of professional wrestling 🤪"


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

mox better knock him out, shut this nerd up. Go eat some grass


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> 🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡


At least you recognize you are a clown


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*So Daniel Bryan wants to take all the serious wrestlers and make a faction? He's winning over a large sector of the detractors right now.*


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> INSERT : HERE COMES THE MONEYYYYYYY LOL


I would mark out


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Bryan Danielson is cringe on the mic 🤮


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *So Daniel Bryan wants to take all the serious wrestlers and make a faction? He's winning over a large sector of the detractors right now.*


Bryan speaks for all of us, bashing the cringe comedy acts


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> INSERT : HERE COMES THE MONEYYYYYYY LOL


Someone call my momma music hits instead.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

this is terrible. We all know hes going to knock him down. Yes he is at least better than the comedy nerds,Dont say a lot.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Bryan Danielson is cringe on the mic 🤮


You high bro?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

That was awesome by Bryan


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Danielson, Mox and Garcia would be awesome. Have a feeling Mox will reject though.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Quality segment. We revel at Bryan’s in ring work, but the quality of the show instantly improves as soon as he’s on camera. Great promo.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I would take all those wrestlers teaming under Moxley and Danielson. Sounds awesome.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> I would mark out


Shane had a good idea with RAW Underground and should just go start something new instead of jumping ship tbh.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Bryan Danielson is cringe on the mic 🤮


I've never really liked Bryan but he's MUCH better like this than as a face.

I've quite enjoyed him so far in AEW and I wasn't really sure I would.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Him looking what tunnel to go through


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That promo by Bryan was one of the best i've heard this year. Seems like kind of an 'outsider' angle no pun


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Danielson is gatekeeping Mox, it's a trap Jon!


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

If they actually pull the trigger on that as a faction that's gonna be gold


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

peoples standards are so low in this business


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Geeee said:


> I would take all those wrestlers teaming under Moxley and Danielson. Sounds awesome.


Facts, let that faction eliminate all of the comedy acts and make AEW legitimate


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Great promo. Has me hooked. Looking forward to Moxley's response in the next week or so probably (which will almost definitely be a paradigm shift to Bryan, but could be really fun until then).


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Very very good start!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Whats The Count from Sesame Street doing in AEW? 😂


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


such a dweeb


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Danielson, Mox and Garcia would be awesome. Have a feeling Mox will reject though.


Yeah I think Mox will stay on his own but Danielson WILL recruit Yuta, Garcia and Lee Moriarty


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

MrMeeseeks said:


> If they actually pull the trigger on that as a faction that's gonna be gold



It could be good but it would make zero sense. So Tonys fav comedy guys are called out for the exact thing they are and shit on by stable heels.It would only get people to fake get behind the nerds for a little bit.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

shandcraig said:


> peoples standards are so low in this business


If its so low then what's better than this RIGHT NOW?


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

I finally get to tune into AEW and I get danhausen and everyone is excited about Bryan vs Mox which has happened a bunch of times before? 

Danhausen looked terrible from a first view but I normally like goofy comedy so maybe once I adjust and work out what he is about he will get better?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Ham and Egger said:


> If its so low then what's better than this RIGHT NOW?


nothing but people just support whatever they got now because they dont seem to wanna push for more.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

shandcraig said:


> this is terrible. We all know hes going to knock him down. Yes he is at least better than the comedy nerds,Dont say a lot.


You've become another one of late who sits in the weekly Dynamite thread and literally does nothing but whine and complain and rip on everyone and everything.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Piss break time.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

shandcraig said:


> It could be good but it would make zero sense. So Tonys fav comedy guys are called out for the exact thing they are and shit on by stable heels.It would only get people to fake get behind the nerds for a little bit.


I bet you Bryan really feels that way, which is why the promo came off as legitimate. He spoke nothing but the truth...


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I'm late. I was at the gym. Oh no I missed the Wheelie Yuter match. Whatever shall I do


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Oh fuck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Brandi is just the absolute worst...


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Brandi Rhodes's sjw cringefest promos 🤮


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Dan has instantly become a face


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Here we go...............


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Go Dan


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

This segment has no heat. Please stop with the Cody/Brandi bullshit. Not even Lambert can save it


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I guess this is to get Cody over as a face? LMFAO!!!!


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Lambert is the best!


----------



## I am Groot (May 2, 2017)

I dont understand why this followed that great Bryan promo


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

GTFO of my TV, Cory’s wife.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

BOLT ONS


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Ratings are sinking Tony, move the show on!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Maybe they would get better ratings if they did more "conservative" like ideals instead of woke garbage


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Brandi looks fine though LOL


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Dan's a God.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

God I love Lambert.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Brandi is cringe.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Hangman would get a massive ovation if he interrupted this


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

"Shut the fuck up chants" lol


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

She can’t handle this


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lmfao they really hate Brandi and Cody


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I am Groot said:


> I dont understand why this followed that great Bryan promo


Bc Cody is terrible for the show and doesn’t care if he buries everything along with it


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Brandi can't handle the crowd here. She's completely rattled.


----------



## I am Groot (May 2, 2017)

My thoughts are manifested through this crowd


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Lol.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

AEW making their play for Josh Alexander publicly.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I hate that I agree with everything Lambert just said, LMAO!*


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Brandi looks like a lost dog


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Wow this is rough.... they fucjing hate brandi

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Alot of people are changing the channel rn, Brandi is cringe.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Dan’s best fighter is Poirer. This promo by Brandi is terrible


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is um.............................Boring


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

God I hate the terms face and heel being used.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

nvdmsfd delete


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This sucks.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

JR legend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> Dan’s best fighter is Poirer. This promo by Brandi is terrible


I mean he just lost as well


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

PVZ also has bolt-ons


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Chan Hung said:


> This is um.............................Boring


No it's not. It's fun watching Brandi fall apart and Lambert is actually very good.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Dan Lambert is fucking great.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

That was such a weak slap


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

fact once again aew is trying to show case brandi in her flip flop persona says enough about its state.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

She's hot. Both hot


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

If Paige is in AEW now that is awesome


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

PVZ


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

What was the first segment?


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

I will always support women who don't wear bras. It's so wrong that society has forced them to wear them.

Also I like nipples

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Geezes they're going to waste PVZ on fucking Brandi Rhodes.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Paige is hot.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> I bet you Bryan really feels that way, which is why the promo came off as legitimate. He spoke nothing but the truth...



im sure he does and he should. Just saying hes generic.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

They’re definitely going to end up turning Lambert face.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

3venflow said:


> God I hate the terms face and heel being used.


It's so weird, given that they supposedly want to go for a more "sports" presentation. Why break kayfabe?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> What was the first segment?


Mox vs Yuta with a Danielson promo after.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Cringe as fuck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Now, for anyone who wants to talk about things being boring or having no heat...

Here's Andrade.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## I am Groot (May 2, 2017)

Why did the women's locker room come out? What did this segment accomplish?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Following Brandi with Hardy is smart to get the bad out the way


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

BTW the other woman with Brandi was Queen Aminata. She's been a regular on Dark. Don't know if that means she is signed.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Of all things, this shit gets a pull apart brawl. God I hated that segment.

The opener however with Mox & Bryan was brilliant. Can't wait to see where that goes.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Blade all black everything


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Whats Bad Bunny doing in AEW? 😂


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

A failed wrestler vs a failed fighter sounds like a terrible feud

No to Paige and Brandi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

I am Groot said:


> Why did the women's locker room come out? What did this segment accomplish?


Reminding people they actually have a women's division.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I am Groot said:


> Why did the women's locker room come out? What did this segment accomplish?


That segment was trash all around


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The only way Andrade should be on TV is as an extra on Ozark.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why is the AHFO constantly meeting in some stairwell? 🤣


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Andrade is literally learning English on the fly on television


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

kyledriver said:


> I will always support women who don't wear bras. It's so wrong that society has forced them to wear them.
> 
> Also I like nipples
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk



What fake society you living in ? majority is real tv and all of the internet women are wearing hardly anything. These tweet losers and some networks can pretend to be whats not real, but reality is its happening. Its funny because warner will have so much fake shit across the board mixed in with real gritty realistic stuff. Its really funny.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Whoanma said:


> They’re definitely going to end up turning Lambert face.


Please stop with these Danhaussen gifs


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

CoverD said:


> Mox vs Yuta with a Danielson promo after.


Wait I thought he was having Kendrick lol


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Womder if we get another member added to House Black tonight


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

House of Black theme sounds like the Shadow Temple music from Zelda


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Malachi Blacks original theme is so much better than this generic theme


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> Wait I thought he was having Kendrick lol


Yep, I thought the same and was just as confused.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> Why is the AHFO constantly meeting in some stairwell? 🤣


Low overhead.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Skye Blue was on TV 😍


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Brandy is a travesty


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

CoverD said:


> Yep, I thought the same and was just as confused.


Thanks tho


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Black’s Dorm Room more like it.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Someone do him a favor and get this for Andrade for Christmas.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Malakai needs to change his entrance music back, it was perfect. Love the aesthetic of this group though.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Shadow Temple guys vs Rey Mysterio and a bastard 😂


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

PAC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The XL 2 said:


> Andrade is literally learning English on the fly on television


I actually think this is the best he's been in AEW. Kind of a comedy character, but at least it's something.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

So Pac is fighting blindfolded lol?


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Wtf was that Matt Hardy/Andrade segment? Didn’t understand a word Andrade said. I just tune out when Matt speaks and idk wtf Isiah Cassidy was on about. Whatever it was, it was embarrassing. END THIS Matt Hardy BS.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Wait I thought he was having Kendrick lol


Turns out Kendrick is a Holocaust denier and got fired.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Randy Lahey said:


> So Pac is fighting blindfolded lol?


He can pull it off honestly, he's that good.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

DRose1994 said:


> Wtf was that Matt Hardy/Andrade segment? Didn’t understand a word Andrade said. I just tune out when Matt speaks and idk wtf Isiah Cassidy was on about. Whatever it was, it was embarrassing. END THIS Matt Hardy BS.


It's pretty clear Jeff will be coming in soon which will finally end this HFO garbage.

Hopefully Andrade only signed a short deal and fucks off entirely soon. He adds absolutely nothing.


----------



## I am Groot (May 2, 2017)

If Pac can't see, why is he cleared for action?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Did Justin Roberts get their tag team name wrong?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

He's not blind at all!!!


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

I am Groot said:


> If Pac can't see, why is he cleared for action?


Sloppy shop.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Cornette has been asking for a sense of urgency and for the locker room to start pulling heels off of baby faces in peril, but I think he'll be mad about the women's locker room saving Brandi, lol.*


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

PAC? He’ll be taking a flight right after the match back to the UK.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> Did Justin Roberts get their tag team name wrong?


No the graphic was wrong. They're Kings of not Knights of.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

OMG HES NOT BLIND WHAT A TRICK


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

I am Groot said:


> If Pac can't see, why is he cleared for action?


Come on now, Mysterio lost an eye against Rollins & he still wrestles 😉


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Pac beating up Black with a blindfold on was kinda cool.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

Is it Knights or Kings?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

somerandomfan said:


> Turns out Kendrick is a Holocaust denier and got fired.


Yea just found that myself

Controversial Comments By Brian Kendrick Resurface Prior To AEW Debut - Wrestling Inc.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

Is it Knights or Kings?

Edit: double post


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

3venflow said:


> No the graphic was wrong. They're Kings of not Knights of.


Yeah I thought one of them was wrong at least. Looking forward to this one.

Do not like Black and King's theme. Very generic but Malakai's old one was great


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> Pac beating up Black with a blindfold on was kinda cool.


A genuine Lights Out match.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

one week this show pulls of a solid show and then we back to nonstop bullshit. Nonstop segements that have way to many weird people that shouldn't be together. AEW the happy go lucky all inclusive family


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Matt Hardy looks old and like shit but hey ONE MORE HARDY RUN lmao


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

somerandomfan said:


> Turns out Kendrick is a Holocaust denier and got fired.


He was never hired lmao, he wasn't signed


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

ImpactFan said:


> Come on now, Mysterio lost an eye against Rollins & he still wrestles 😉


He's not the only one who lost an eye to Rollins and Murphy, and one of them is in this match!









If Pac was blind and Black still is damaged from that, when they were the legal men there was only one eye among them.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

CoverD said:


> Yea just found that myself
> 
> Controversial Comments By Brian Kendrick Resurface Prior To AEW Debut - Wrestling Inc.


Holy shit lol


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

somerandomfan said:


> He's not the only one who lost an eye to Rollins and Murphy, and one of them is in this match!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PAC vs Black, winner gets the other's last eye


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Matt Hardy looks old and like shit but hey ONE MORE HARDY RUN lmao


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

that was cool how Penta ducked the clothesline into a slingblade


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Holy shit lol


People have known that about Kendrick for years. But as it was once again brought to everyone's attention, Tony Khan decided to cancel the match.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

somerandomfan said:


> He's not the only one who lost an eye to Rollins and Murphy, and one of them is in this match!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Similar to Jake - Martel feud


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Crowd chanting for Miro 😂


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ThirdMan said:


> People have known that about Kendrick for years. But as it was once again brought to everyone's attention, Tony Khan decided to cancel the match.


I didn't I must say lol. I'm surprised it didn't get him fired from WWE.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Brandi's Josh Alexander comment was pretty controversial if you think about it. He's under contract to IMPACT and one of their top stars, BUT his deal is apparently up this year. He's an incredible worker but unless he and Ethan reform The North, could easily get lost in the mix. He's quite loyal to IMPACT too. D'Amore is probably PISSED at what she said.

The North >>> Men of the Year all day long though


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> I didn't I must say lol. I'm surprised it didn't get him fired from WWE.


Well, being on 205 Live is "laying low" about as much as anyone can. Heh.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"The Bastard PAC" that sounds like something stupid Micheal Cole would say 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Nice match. I like this feud.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Piss break up next!


----------



## I am Groot (May 2, 2017)

Malakai gonna blind the AEW roster at his pace


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Guess I’ll wash dishes when Ruby SoHo and Page are on…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

3venflow said:


> Brandi's Josh Alexander comment was pretty controversial if you think about it. He's under contract to IMPACT and one of their top stars, BUT his deal is apparently up this year. He's an incredible worker but unless he and Ethan reform The North, could easily get lost in the mix. He's quite loyal to IMPACT too. D'Amore is probably PISSED at what she said.
> 
> The North >>> Men of the Year all day long though


AEW just burying TNA even more....Nothing new lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Cornette really hurt Adam Cole's feelings with last week's rant, LMAO! *


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Adam Cole should press charges on Orange Cassidy for OC groping him at the end of their match last week.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Why are they booking Adam Cole like Drew McIntyre 2011? 🙄


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This has been a solid first hour.


----------



## I am Groot (May 2, 2017)

A new side of Adam Cole is an Adam Cole with some body mass


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Orange Cassidy didn't beat me


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

I am Groot said:


> Malakai gonna blind the AEW roster at his pace


Not this bloated roster lol


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Adam Cole trying to get heat back by fighting Evil Uno is dumb


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Cornette really hurt Adam Cole's feelings with last week's rant, LMAO! *


Cole's feelings should have been hurt when that shit was pitched to him.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Tag match was great.

But does Penta’s mask block the mist’s effects?

If not, I’d be so down for Pentagon Dark returning and breaking some arms


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Orange Cassidy didn't beat me


Its very simular to what they did with Sheamus and Drew McIntyre!


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Cornette really hurt Adam Cole's feelings with last week's rant, LMAO! *


It’s been a while since cornette really went in on someone but I knew this was coming lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Adam Cole loses to Orange Cassidy and thinks he can redeem himself by calling out Evil Uno? Has this guy even won a match on TV? 🤣*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Penta Black as the third member of HoB, Fenix spends the next year trying to reclaim the soul of his brother in a blood feud. That'd be some cool Lucha Underground shiz.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

No one wants to see this match. It's a no go for Soho.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Maybe they would get better ratings if they did more "conservative" like ideals instead of woke garbage


Lol. That is some sweet satire.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Destination trollolol, Ruby Ruby Ruby Ruby So-ho.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Ruby sogross and Nyla Gross in the same match. Crazy.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Ruby Gogo Ruby Gogo


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Not watching this garbage. A live Chicago show should have nothing but bangers


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

If Nyla Rose lose, it will be the proof she is the worst money wastage in a decade.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*It's so goofy how they emphasize win streaks from fucking YouTube when the last time we saw Ruby on TV she lost the TBS title match and got her ass stomped out in the back.*


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

How is Ruby have a streak when Britt beat her? Thats just stupid 😂


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Randy Lahey said:


> Not watching this garbage. A live Chicago show should have nothing but bangers


They need time to use the bathroom and get food and drinks!


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

French Connection said:


> If Nyla Rose lose, it will be the proof she is the worst money wastage in a decade.


Not sure I agree..... Marko Stunt has entered the chat lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

FrankenTodd said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Hopefully Rose jobs.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Did JR ever mentioned a wrestler having to hook the legs in WWE?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Why TK puts this on Dynamite?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

I would rather watch the IInspirations than this shit 💀


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

ImpactFan said:


> Not sure I agree..... Marko Stunt has entered the chat lol


I'm not sure he was making $2 millions a year


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

ProjectGargano said:


> Why TK puts this on Dynamite?


Should be on dark.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Mr316 said:


> Did JR ever mentioned a wrestler having to hook the legs in WWE?


Do really think Vince would let him? That is what pro-wrestling commentary does!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

French Connection said:


> I'm not sure he was making $2 millions a year


Is Nyla doing $2M per year? If so, I take back what I said 😂😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Man, just ignore the social media warriors and sign Tessa. The women's division badly needs some upper tier additions.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Adapting said:


> Should be on dark.


This is random too, why the reason of the match?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> Lol. That is some sweet satire.


Cool.. Satire sounds like Satyricon 🤘🏻


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Vicki is really wasted on Rose. She's such a good manager, and Rose is just a terrible wrestler.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Nyla and Ruby are the perfect examples of why a woman’s match does not need to be on every single show.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

They're taping Thunder Rosa vs Mercedes Martinez for Rampage later. Surely that is the A show match with this best placed in the middle of Rampage.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Man, just ignore the social media warriors and sign Tessa. The women's division badly needs some upper tier additions.


They should absolutely sign Ember Moon (Athena). Top-tier worker.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

ImpactFan said:


> Is Nyla doing $2M per year? If so, I take back what I said 😂😂


Multiple sources reported it.

*The 10 Highest Paid AEW Wrestlers*

*Wrestler**Earnings*1. Dean Ambrose$6 Million2. Chris Jericho$3 Million3. Kenny Omega$3 Million4. Cody Rhodes$3 Million5. Brandi Rhodes$2 Million6. Dusty Rhodes$2 Million*7. Nyla Rose**$2 Million*8. Lucha Bros$2 Million9. Young Bucks$2 Million10. PAC$2 Million


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

3venflow said:


> Brandi's Josh Alexander comment was pretty controversial if you think about it.


Controversial is being kind, bordering on tampering making a statement like that to someone who is contracted elsewhere and now will make Alexander look like a sellout if he comes to AEW, a really DUMB line from Brandi. 

The relationship between Impact and AEW soured fast, you could tell something had happened by how quickly Gunner and Anderson were moved on and never mentioned again, Christian dropped the belt and was out of there in a flash. Mickey James took a little snipe a few months back how no Impact women were booked on AEW whilst the "forbidden door" was open and with WWE booking her that was probably the final straw for the thin skins in AEW upper management.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

I find it hard to believe they are paying Rose 2 million dollars.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*My Queens! 😍*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489054191884685317


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

They are talking to each other calling the spots 😂


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Dude the ratings have had to went down since Brandi segment and now this.....Like whos idea was this? Awful


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Araxen said:


> I find it hard to believe they are paying Rose 2 million dollars.


Common sense says it's bullshit. She was hardly an in-demand talent and was little known.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

French Connection said:


> Multiple sources reported it.
> 
> *The 10 Highest Paid AEW Wrestlers*
> 
> *Wrestler**Earnings*1. Dean Ambrose$6 Million2. Chris Jericho$3 Million3. Kenny Omega$3 Million4. Cody Rhodes$3 Million5. Brandi Rhodes$2 Million6. Dusty Rhodes$2 Million*7. Nyla Rose**$2 Million*8. Lucha Bros$2 Million9. Young Bucks$2 Million10. PAC$2 Million


Who in their rightful fucking mind would pay her 2M?!?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

French Connection said:


> Multiple sources reported it.
> 
> *The 10 Highest Paid AEW Wrestlers*
> 
> *Wrestler**Earnings*1. Dean Ambrose$6 Million2. Chris Jericho$3 Million3. Kenny Omega$3 Million4. Cody Rhodes$3 Million5. Brandi Rhodes$2 Million6. Dusty Rhodes$2 Million*7. Nyla Rose**$2 Million*8. Lucha Bros$2 Million9. Young Bucks$2 Million10. PAC$2 Million


Why is Moxley called Dean Amrose when its a AEW list? 😂


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

French Connection said:


> Multiple sources reported it.
> 
> *The 10 Highest Paid AEW Wrestlers*
> 
> *Wrestler**Earnings*1. Dean Ambrose$6 Million2. Chris Jericho$3 Million3. Kenny Omega$3 Million4. Cody Rhodes$3 Million5. Brandi Rhodes$2 Million6. Dusty Rhodes$2 Million*7. Nyla Rose**$2 Million*8. Lucha Bros$2 Million9. Young Bucks$2 Million10. PAC$2 Million


Nice list of men.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Good fucking god this absolute state of this match.

Ruby and Nyla are both absolutely fucking terrible.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Ruby soho fucki g sucks hahahahaha 

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Holy shit Ruby is absolute garbage. Get her OUT of here 🤣🤣🤣🤣*


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Adapting said:


> Nice list of men.


What?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Ruby is so fucking shit. 

she belong on DARK


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

What a terrible match.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Ruby Soho is honestly horrible


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Destination catering!


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Fuck. Ruby Soho is the absolute drizzling shits. Good lord.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The right man won.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Even though I don't like Nyla, I'm kinda relieved they have limited Ruby's push. She's done very little to impress.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Three Ass Boys beat one Jungle Boy.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The fact that Billy Gunn is almost 60 is insane.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Get em Gunn Club! Beat that bitch boy down! 😂


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

French Connection said:


> Multiple sources reported it.
> 
> *The 10 Highest Paid AEW Wrestlers*
> 
> *Wrestler**Earnings*1. Dean Ambrose$6 Million2. Chris Jericho$3 Million3. Kenny Omega$3 Million4. Cody Rhodes$3 Million5. Brandi Rhodes$2 Million6. Dusty Rhodes$2 Million*7. Nyla Rose**$2 Million*8. Lucha Bros$2 Million9. Young Bucks$2 Million10. PAC$2 Million


Nyla.....


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

LOL that was the most WCW segment I've ever watched from AEW.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Gunn Club beating up Jungle Boy then running off into the cold night was entertaining.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

French Connection said:


> If Nyla Rose lose, it will be the proof she is the worst money wastage in a decade.


There is no way she makes as much as that bullshit list of AEW salaries from quite some time ago. Unless you think paying her anything is a waste. She was probably pretty inexpensive since she was a year one signee in the women’s division.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I actually thought that match picked up at the end.


French Connection said:


> Multiple sources reported it.
> 
> *The 10 Highest Paid AEW Wrestlers*
> 
> *Wrestler**Earnings*1. Dean Ambrose$6 Million2. Chris Jericho$3 Million3. Kenny Omega$3 Million4. Cody Rhodes$3 Million5. Brandi Rhodes$2 Million6. Dusty Rhodes$2 Million*7. Nyla Rose**$2 Million*8. Lucha Bros$2 Million9. Young Bucks$2 Million10. PAC$2 Million


There's no way this is accurate. Nyla Rose was a nobody when she signed with AEW. Also, Britt Baker just signed a new contract and is certainly the highest paid woman.


----------



## I am Groot (May 2, 2017)

JR is on his game tonight


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

IMPACT's response to Brandi namedropping Josh Alexander.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489050423260549125


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The XL 2 said:


> The fact that Billy Gunn is almost 60 is insane.


Billy Gunn is better than Jungle Bitch though.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Who won between Nyla and Rubi? I missed it


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

God they truly buried Paige


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Millennial Cowboy!


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

There’s quite a few people that need to leave AEW. They include Brandi Rhodes, Dan Lambert (I’m not sorry), whoever the clown was with Orange Cassidy, Vicki Guerrero, Gunn Club and Matt Hardy.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489056637348372488


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Adam Page's theme sounds like that beer commercial 😂


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

3venflow said:


> IMPACT's response to Brandi namedropping Josh Alexander.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489050423260549125


Whether from WWE or AEW, Impact are gonna take all the publicity they can get.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@#BadNewsSanta *It's 9:06 pm. If this segment flops, it's Hangman's fault.*


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

I demand they change his theme


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

They really ruined Ruby Soho.
Videos before her debut were good, but she is absolutely useless now.

Regarding Nyla, I think Tony tries to fructify money around her, because she is just a waste.
And I don't think associating her with Vicky, who's screaming like a hysterical bitch will help.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Can’t wait for Kenny to come back.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

81 days too long.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Whoanma said:


> Can’t wait for Kenny to come back.
> View attachment 116225


Seriously. He's been sorely missed.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> Who won between Nyla and Rubi? I missed it


Nyla


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I saw nothing wrong with Ruby/Nyla outside of me kinda being sick of Nyla


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*When Cornette said bring people back for multiple segments, he didn't mean Lambert.*


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

TWO Lambert segements


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Bring it home Jake


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Crowd has been hot all night. Loved the tag match, the Moxley/Yuta/Bryan stuff and the Brandi segment.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Kind of an awkward segment with everyone talking over each other...


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jake The Snake buried the champion 😂


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Jake sounds terrible. Jesus christ.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

3venflow said:


> IMPACT's response to Brandi namedropping Josh Alexander.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489050423260549125


*Fuck. I was hoping for a lawsuit.*


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Would love Archer to take the belt off of this glorified midcarder


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

French Connection said:


> They really ruined Ruby Soho.
> Videos before her debut were good, but she is absolutely useless now.
> 
> Regarding Nyla, I think Tony tries to fructify money around her, because she is just a waste.
> And I don't think associating her with Vicky, who's screaming like a hysterical bitch will help.


You can't ruin what's always been meh. Hardcore fans will eventually learn some of the people not being used in WWE actually are just meh


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

The Legit Lioness said:


> @#BadNewsSanta *It's 9:06 pm. If this segment flops, it's Hangman's fault.*


Sure, but talk to me about a quarter (or two) that matters after the match next week. This segment wasn't even a third of the quarter lol.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

They need to give Archer a title run


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Boo Jericho boo


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Why this is getting so overllooked is just rediculous. It is so great to see Jake The Snake back!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

There is a reason why Jake is Archers manager. Can't cut a promo to save his life.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Decent dye job by Jericho. Shave the grey beard and he looks younger.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Boo Jericho boo


Judas in your mind?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Jericho looks like he hasn't slept in days


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Oracle said:


> They need to give Archer a title run


They should, Adam Page is lame.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Geeee said:


> Nyla


Thank you!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Ricky Starks vs Jay Lethal 😍😍😍


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Evil Uno? Oh for fucks sake


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Inncer circle team meeting. 

yawn


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Looks like Jericho’s had a hair transplant. Probably what that stuff was on his head the other week.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

They've been wasting Jay Lethal since they've signed him..


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Starks vs Lethal should be a fun match up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Starting early!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Hopefully they give MJF and Punk the rest of the show


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow Already the main event?? Tha Fuck?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

45 minutes wow


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Must see Rampage.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Better than us and we know it


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Been a very good show so far. Loved the Mox/Bryan segment. Fuck Brandi Rhodes. Awesome stuff with Page and my favorite loser, The Murderhawk Monster.

Been pleased…


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Why is Starks defending his title against old washed up TNA garbage like Jay Lethal? 🤮


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

* There are 46 minutes left in the broadcast. Looks like we're getting a real match.*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Main event starting at this time means a draw or something big after.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

45 minutes damn.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Gonna be a ton of running and dodging by MJF. That's why the early start.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

rich110991 said:


> Looks like Jericho’s had a hair transplant. Probably what that stuff was on his head the other week.


He definitely has…


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Punk/MJF looking like it's gonna go long.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Main event starting at 9:14? What do they have planned tonight?


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

There's gonna be some fuckery here


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

45 minute main event.....hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Araxen said:


> They've been wasting Jay Lethal since they've signed him..


I think they were planning an angle with Jay Lethal, Lio Rush and Dante Martin but that got derailed by Lio Rush leaving AEW.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

I really wish MJF to troll Chicago at 10pm .


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

AEW massively spoils Chicago but Punk is that city's son, so I guess he'll draw the crowds there.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ElTerrible said:


> 45 minutes damn.


Jim Cornette is about to pre-cum


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Santana and Ortiz going solo should be great


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

If Tony Khan was smart he would put Archer over next week to win the belt! 

Adam Page is a such a pussy, unlike Archer whom is actually pretty badass.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Main event starting at 9:14? What do they have planned tonight?


 Half way through the match, we´ll have a debut...


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Kip Sabian slow clapping Punk.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm worried about Brock Lesnar Guy. He seems to be just watching the show instead of trying to get over


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Main event starting at this time means a draw or something big after.


Oof! Its gonna go for 45 minutes just to end in a draw 💀


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Kip Sabian slow clapping Punk.


Why is he still employed? LMFAO


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Rampage looks great, all 3 matches have a lot of potential.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This has no business going 40 min, somethings bound to happen here.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Kind of tough call here...MJF cant really take an "L" but i guess he will


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I smell a FUCK FINISH.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Oof! Its gonna go for 45 minutes just to end in a draw 💀


Well they have only down 20, 30 and 60 minutes. Don´t think 40 is in the cards, so if it´s 30 minutes, they´d have about 10 minutes left for a post match angle.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> If Tony Khan was smart he would put Archer over next week to win the belt!
> 
> Adam Page is a such a pussy, unlike Archer whom is actually pretty badass.


Maybe it’s not all his fault, but he’s literally done nothing with the title. He has Bryan to thank for the 2 great matches but that is it


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> Why is he still employed? LMFAO


I think Kip has a lot of tools. He's a good wrestler and a good promo. Just hasn't put it together in an interesting package.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

A lot of shit is prolly about to go down with 40 min left


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Mox/Danielson segment was great.
Brandi segment was garbage. Wasting PVZ on Brandi even worse.
Ok tag match nothing special 
Terrible waste women’s match
Predictable Page beatdown 

I don’t think this has been a good show but hopefully Punk/MJF redeem it


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

I think they way overdid Punk's entrance...like a huge entrance if he was on commentary etc.

In any case this is a PPV worthy match here...


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MJF swinging back and forth was hilarious


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Kind of tough call here...MJF cant really take an "L" but i guess he will


I don't see either guy taking a clean loss here somethings gonna happen


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

This looks like CM Punk vs Miz 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

PREDICTION: Wardlow comes out, basically doesn't help MJF. MJF loses. Sets up MJF vs Wardlow


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Very brave of MJF to lay down in the middle of these drunken neckbeards.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> This looks like CM Punk vs Miz 😂


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Good to hear JR sounding well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

French Connection said:


> Multiple sources reported it.
> 
> *The 10 Highest Paid AEW Wrestlers*
> 
> *Wrestler**Earnings*1. Dean Ambrose$6 Million2. Chris Jericho$3 Million3. Kenny Omega$3 Million4. Cody Rhodes$3 Million5. Brandi Rhodes$2 Million6. Dusty Rhodes$2 Million*7. Nyla Rose**$2 Million*8. Lucha Bros$2 Million9. Young Bucks$2 Million10. PAC$2 Million


I don’t see any sources. Where are they mentioned?

If they are correct numbers that’s fine. They can overpay for stars. That happens with unproven teams or new promotions. Why they would feel pressure to pay Nyla Rose 3million/yr I have no idea. Why they would pay anyone that unproven that much money is another mystery.

That article suggests that the lowest paid wrestlers in AEW make $300k/yr It also says that the average salary is the same $300k/yr. I was not a math major but that seems an unlikely coincidence.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

We still have: Spears and others to come out probably LOL


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

They spent about 4 minutes on the floor there. Surprised to see that in a PunK/MJF match.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Bodyslam City!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Omg we nearly got CM Dick!! Yessss!!!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Are people not bored to death watching cm punk be insanely fucking protected by aew. Especially in front of these neckbeard homelanders.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> I don’t see any sources. Where are they mentioned?
> If they are correct numbers that’s fine. They can overpay for stars. That happens with unproven teams or new promotions. Why they would feel pressure to pay Nyla Rose 3million/yr I have no idea. Why they would pay anyone that unproven that much money is another mystery.
> 
> That article suggests that the lowest paid wrestlers in AEW make $300k/yr It also says that the average salary is the same $300k/yr. I was not a math major but that seems unlikely coincidence.


DUSTY? Wow.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What is that mic noise?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

MJF you sick bastard 🤣


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> MJF swinging back and forth was hilarious


Is there a name for that move?

😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> PREDICTION: Wardlow comes out, basically doesn't help MJF. MJF loses. Sets up MJF vs Wardlow


Who would win this MJF v. Wardlow fight ?

I think it will be a terrible move from AEW to make MJF lose twice in such a short time.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


What is this fuckery lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

French Connection said:


> Who would win this MJF v. Wardlow fight ?
> 
> I think it will be a terrible move from AEW to make MJF lose twice in such a short time.


Fuck. That is a tough call.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

French Connection said:


> Who would win this MJF v. Wardlow fight ?
> 
> I think it will be a terrible move from AEW to make MJF lose twice in such a short time.



un like cm punk that clearly needs his goldberg winning streak, MJF does not need to win. The guy will continue to get over and is not protected like other wrestlers.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Daniel Bryan vs Dean Ambrose already happened and it sucked when it happened, why is AEW ripping that shit?


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

That crowd is drunk as shit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol was MJF jerking Punks arm? 😂


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

I expected more intensity, given how badly Punk was beaten down last week.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Daniel Bryan vs Dean Ambrose already happened and it sucked when it happened, why is AEW ripping that shit?


Because Bryan Danielson and Jon Moxley never happened.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

ThirdMan said:


> I expected more intensity, given how badly Punk was beaten down last week.


They have to go another 30 minutes lol it’ll ramp up


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is a great matchup. What makes this very good is you have an actual face vs heel match. Not the typical face vs face or heel vs heel


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Bro that fan attacked MJF that's DQ bro.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> un like cm punk that clearly needs his goldberg winning streak, MJF does not need to win. The guy will continue to get over and is not protected like other wrestlers.


Goldberg like winning streaks suck! Asuka's push in NXT ruined a entire womens division with that shit, if it wasnt for Asuka's push some of those women that were there at that time would have gotten over better and it would of helped them greatly when they were called up.

What is the point for CM Punk's winning streak anyway?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

This is a very basic wrestling match


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Punk is such a great in-ring storyteller. He can make the most basic moves mean something.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> This is a very basic wrestling match


Good shit pal.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Goldberg like winning streaks suck! Asuka's push in NXT ruined a entire womens division with that shit, if it wasnt for Asuka's push some of those women that were there at that time would have gotten over better and it would of helped them greatly when they were called up.


Finally someone gets it with Asuka


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

I have a feeling Wardlow gonnna cost MJF


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Prosper said:


> They have to go another 30 minutes lol it’ll ramp up


I'm speaking more to how they were clowning around. But yes, hopefully a hot finishing stretch.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The refs reaction is kinda lame lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

OH SHIT LOL. WILL PUNK LOSE?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This is an old school main event and I'm loving it!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

WHAT.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Shocked by that finish


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Choke his bitch ass out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Wow!


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Bryan has brought a lot more wrestling and promo wise for me than Punk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

LMAO


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Lol restart


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This is great fucking stuff.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

WOW !!!!!


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

What is going on


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Excellent. Punk put MJF over. Wow. Some good shit! KUDOS FOR PUNK!!!!


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Dude omg who tf books this shit? It just "falls out"....Come on man lmao


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Goldberg like winning streaks suck! Asuka's push in NXT ruined a entire womens division with that shit, if it wasnt for Asuka's push some of those women that were there at that time would have gotten over better and it would of helped them greatly when they were called up.
> 
> What is the point for CM Punk's winning streak anyway?


of course they do but thats what dozes of losers in aew are getting. Punk winning is part of aew heavily protecting him. I Promise you if this guy was not booked the way he was he wouldnt be so over. Same bullshit has been happening with cody rhodes for 3 years.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

MJF was talking to CM Punk while he was choking him out 😂


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Lol


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

great finish ruined by a wwe like restart.

cmon...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

And the overbooking begins.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The Dusty finish again. This is what happened in MJF/Jericho, it's gonna give MJF a cop out when he loses.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Excellent. Punk put MJF over. Wow. Some good shit! KUDOS FOR PUNK!!!!


Not so fast pal


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Stupid. Just let MJF get the heel heat win ffs 🙄


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Not going to lie, I thought that'd be the finish and MJF would get away with it. Sets up a rematch.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Bryce Remsberg with his best Earl Hebner impression


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I hate that they used the AEW referee incompetence as an angle 🤦*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay nevermind lol. Punk will win


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I hate restarts bc they are too obvious what will happen


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

What if the ref just got so pissed and pinned MJF right there. 😂


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

I was looking forward to the nuclear MJF heat in Chicago. Damn you ref


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Restarts match immediately due to breaking rules. Let's fan hit MJF and doesn't count Punk in corner lol.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

And they still have 15 minutes left! 💀


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

GimmeABreakJess said:


> In any case this is a PPV worthy match here...


Stop it lololol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Lurker V2.0 (Feb 2, 2021)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> What is this fuckery lol


 Harley Race spot


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

At least, if they want to make CM Punk unpredictable, bring back his Pepsi Plunge !


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is a fucking great match


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Ah, don’t know about this restart. Punk was choked out. Instead of disqualifying MJF who was caught red handed, let’s restart the match with Punk still unconscious in the ring.

..maybe I’m overthinking


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Who's on commentary? Sounds like stupid Micheal because he called CM Punk "Punkers" like idiot 😂


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Finally someone gets it with Asuka



and yet aew is flooded with this bullshit.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

They started it with 45 min left to go y'all should expect this fuckery


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DRose1994 said:


> Ah, don’t know about this restart. Punk was choked out. Instead of disqualifying MJF who was caught red handed, let’s restart the match with Punk still unconscious in the ring.
> 
> ..maybe I’m overthinking


I mean it's goofy, but the arena loved it so I guess no harm no foul


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Feels like a WWF main event from the late 90s. Awesome match.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Adapting said:


> They started it with 45 min left to go y'all should expect this fuckery


You know you're not wrong


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If Punk wins now (which he surely is), I guess MJF has his grounds to demand a rematch.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

What a stupid fucking decision to restart the match. Goddammit thus is some really retarded shit. Same fucking shit they did to MJF in the final Jericho ppv match. You don’t fucking restart matches. You either book him to win via cheating, or you don’t have Punk fucking being shown dropping his hand for a three count.

VISUALLY you simply can’t do that, because that emotionally deflating moment of seeing Punk lose can only happen once. You do NOT waste that on a finish that is just getting restarted.

Goddamn this show can be so good and so fucking bad at times. MJF cheating to win was such a great, daring call. Stick with it!!!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

DRose1994 said:


> Ah, don’t know about this restart. Punk was choked out. Instead of disqualifying MJF who was caught red handed, let’s restart the match with Punk still unconscious in the ring.
> 
> ..maybe I’m overthinking


And its bullshit if its just to protect a pointless undefeated streak.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

DRose1994 said:


> Ah, don’t know about this restart. Punk was choked out. Instead of disqualifying MJF who was caught red handed, let’s restart the match with Punk still unconscious in the ring.
> 
> ..maybe I’m overthinking


Most of the time referees can't even notice a chair or a table scraps.
And now, they cancel their decision just with a string...


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Dude omg who tf books this shit? It just "falls out"....Come on man lmao


you know exactly who books this shit


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

bdon said:


> What a stupid fucking decision to restart the match. Goddammit thus is some really retarded shit. Same fucking shit they did to MJF in the final Jericho ppv match. You don’t fucking restart matches. You either book him to win via cheating, or you don’t have Punk fucking being shown dropping his hand for a three count.
> 
> VISUALLY you simply can’t do that, because that emotionally deflating moment of seeing Punk lose can only happen once. You do NOT waste that on a finish that is just getting restarted.
> 
> Goddamn this show can be so good and so fucking bad at times. MJF cheating to win was such a great, daring call. Stick with it!!!


Punk ain't losing for a long time bud lol. He certainly isn't in his hometown.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This reminds me of Punk vs Jimmy Rave with the restart. Maybe that's deliberate as a tribute to Jimmy who recently passed away.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> And its bullshit if its just to protect a pointless undefeated streak.


its more about protecting cm punk in general than his stupid streak. This is what people dont seem to understand about his booking in aew. Just look at cody the past 3 years.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> Feels like a WWF main event from the late 90s. Awesome match.


Fucking great. AEW has a bunch of geeks but this shit makes it worthwhile for me.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol that was scary I thought they were really gonna end it and main event with something else lmao


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

God I love when dumb shit happens because it makes me even more excited for Cornette reviews lmfao


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

bdon said:


> What a stupid fucking decision to restart the match. Goddammit thus is some really retarded shit. Same fucking shit they did to MJF in the final Jericho ppv match. You don’t fucking restart matches. You either book him to win via cheating, or you don’t have Punk fucking being shown dropping his hand for a three count.
> 
> VISUALLY you simply can’t do that, because that emotionally deflating moment of seeing Punk lose can only happen once. You do NOT waste that on a finish that is just getting restarted.
> 
> Goddamn this show can be so good and so fucking bad at times. MJF cheating to win was such a great, daring call. Stick with it!!!


yep the goal is to create the most heat. MJF choking out Punk in his hometown is nuclear heat. Wardlow coming out to turn in MJF would have ended the show perfectly


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Would be kinda funny if at the end, MJF wins clean hahahahaha


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Fucking great. AEW has a bunch of geeks but this shit makes it worthwhile for me.


What kind of drugs are you guys on and can I have some?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> yep the goal is to create the most heat. MJF choking out Punk in his hometown is nuclear heat. Wardlow coming out to turn in MJF would have ended the show perfectly


It can still happen today. I predict, Wardlow still steps in and stops MJF from say using a weapon.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> This reminds me of Punk vs Jimmy Rave with the restart. Maybe that's deliberate as a tribute to Jimmy who recently passed away.


The restarts that come to mind for me are Jericho vs HHH and Chris B*redacted* vs The Rock


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

La Parka said:


> great finish ruined by a wwe like restart.
> 
> cmon...


VERY WWE!!!



TeamFlareZakk said:


> Stupid. Just let MJF get the heel heat win ffs 🙄


^^^ Gets it!!


Adapting said:


> Punk ain't losing for a long time bud lol. He certainly isn't in his hometown.


I don’t care if Punk isn’t losing. I don’t care if he isn’t winning. Either way, you can not do the goddamn restart without wasting that emotional moment of Punk either being shown to lose or getting his first HUUUUGE win. 

Do whatever, but do not go back on the decision.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

MJF with a modified Serenity Lock She really is the professor (although I guess this could just be a reference to the straight edge society)


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is how you make a new star in AEW. Punk gets it.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Adapting said:


> Because Bryan Danielson and Jon Moxley never happened.


Actually…Dragon Gate USA in 2009 or 2010


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

MJF busting out the tequila sunrise. 👏🏾👏🏾👏🏾


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> of course they do but thats what dozes of losers in aew are getting. Punk winning is part of aew heavily protecting him. I Promise you if this guy was not booked the way he was he wouldnt be so over. Same bullshit has been happening with cody rhodes for 3 years.


If AEW wanted to really protect CM Punk, they should just focus on the storyline he is in and nevermind the pointless win loss records.

Wrestlers get over based on their actions in the ring, not how many wins they get.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> Fucking great. AEW has a bunch of geeks but this shit makes it worthwhile for me.


A great match ruined by a stupid as fuck restart.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> Actually…Dragon Gate USA in 2009 or 2010


In AEW lol. Should have probably added that in the original post.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I finally agree with AEW fans, this is fucking awesome


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

We don't need 40 minute TV matches.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

MJF is working at about 75%......Punk's barely hanging in there, brave to agree to a 30+ minute match.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I know Punk has to lose sometime, but not sure if it will be today, doubtful.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The XL 2 said:


> We don't need 40 minute TV matches.


We get wheeler yuda wasting time on TV with Moxley for what 20 minutes? I'll take this anyday over that and for 60 minutes LOL


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Relevant

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489054256585969666*


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lmao Punk almost broke his own neck there


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

He shouldn't do that again for safety reasons. At least not this late


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Mjfs ring work is catching up to his mic work


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

The XL 2 said:


> We don't need 40 minute TV matches.


You're right we need 1 hr.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What a fucking match! I'm going to say it for now: AEW, AEW, AEW, AEW!!!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> This is how you make a new star in AEW. Punk gets it.


but mjf is a star and it dont matter who the fuck he faces. punk is not making anything out of mjf here. He could face sting,hogan ect and he will just continue to be the star he is.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

That was a nasty landing by Punk. Hope he's okay.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> We get wheeler yuda wasting time on TV with Moxley for what 20 minutes? I'll take this anyday over that and for 60 minutes LOL


that match was 9 minutes with entrances and it seems like he is gonna be in an angle with Moxley and Danielson


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> but mjf is a star and it dont matter who the fuck he faces. punk is not making anything out of mjf here.


Not true mark lol


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> It can still happen today. I predict, Wardlow still steps in and stops MJF from say using a weapon.


And that would make it even dumber. Do you not realize how badly wasted that emotional moment of seeing Punk lose, even if by nefarious means, would be? That visual of Punk losing to MJF or finally getting that big defining win needed to be the lasting image of this episode.

Such a terrible fucking decision…


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

bdon said:


> VERY WWE!!!
> 
> ^^^ Gets it!!
> 
> ...


Creates that "wtf he cheated moment" as we are cheering CM Punk to get his payback 

What they did with restarting the match doesnt help do that at all.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

MrMeeseeks said:


> Mjfs ring work is catching up to his mic work


Both these guys selling their asses off. He doesn't work like a 25 year old.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Yeah, I love this, besides the restart. This is the AEW I signed up for, not Cassidy vs Cole. When you can invest the fans with basic moves and good selling in an era of spectacular spots, you're working some magic. I fear a raft of run ins could affect the ending.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

DrEagles said:


> Not true mark lol


MJF has outshined Punk.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

DrEagles said:


> Not true mark lol


only a mark would assume facing someone like punk would make you a star, please


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Great nearfall there. Punk barely got the shoulder up in time.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Did JR just say "Paul Bearer" 😂


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Good match.

CM Punk is a great performer and is really putting MJF over. Hope MJF gets the W


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This is an instant classic!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DrEagles said:


> Not true mark lol


Cody vs Darby helped make a guy, MJF was over before Punk arrived. Entertaining match though.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

what were they chanting ?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Punk nearly killed himself on that reverse-rana.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Whatever happens, I hope we’re getting a rematch. Amazing chemistry.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DRose1994 said:


> what were they chanting ?


Beat this geek up


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Yeah, I love this, besides the restart. *This is the AEW I signed up for, not Cassidy vs Cole*. When you can invest the fans with basic moves and good selling in an era of spectacular spots, you're working some magic. I fear a raft of run ins could affect the ending.


This. Give me more of this shit weekly on AEW Dynamite. Leave Rampage for diehard fans of OC, Chuck Taylor, Evil Uno, and Brandon Cutler.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

DRose1994 said:


> what were they chanting ?


I THINK it was "You can't beat Punk" at MJF. Not 100% sure though.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DRose1994 said:


> what were they chanting ?


something about pizza. Maybe the crowd won free pizza?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Such a great performance by Punk here.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Cody vs Darby helped make a guy, MJF was over before Punk arrived. Entertaining match though.


Darby was over instantly in aew. Guess he was already known from the indies. He was going to get over real fast regardless who he faced.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Adapting said:


> Punk ain't losing for a long time bud lol. He certainly isn't in his hometown.


& whether he does or doesn’t, who cares ? I mean, Punk is gonna be Punk, win or lose. MJF isn’t going to be sent down the card with a loss —he’s going to continue to be one of their more protected guys. There’s no loser here as long as the story is told right. I don’t get that complaint (not saying you specifically).


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This match has been stellar.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

For a long dragged out match, this is at least better than Adam Page vs Bryan Danielson


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Creates that "wtf he cheated moment" as we are cheering CM Punk to get his payback
> 
> What they did with restarting the match doesnt help do that at all.


Exactly. It robs the fans of that emotional investment, and worse yet, it desensitizes the audience to “WTF JUST HAPPENED” moments. It’s akin to killing off Obi-Wan at the end of A New Hope, but you just have him use the force to rewind time and move out the way of the lightsaber.

Without the death of Obi-Wan, you lose any need for Episodes V, VI, VII, VIII, and IX.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> This is an instant classic!


Fuck yes. This match alone is better than 3 hours of the Royal Rumble.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> For a long dragged out match, this is at least better than Adam Page vs Bryan Danielson


Much better, minus that shit decision to do the restart…


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Shane McMahon APPROVES of this match.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This is awesome!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Pepsi plunge was a nice way to win it


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Shane McMahon APPROVES of this match.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

MJF should call the face bite the covid heel


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Pepsi Plunge seems like a miserable landing for both guys


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

PEPSI PLUNGE!


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

PEPSI PLUNGE !!!!


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Pepsi plunge needed to come back


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

PEPSI PLUNGE!!!! LFG!!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What a damn great match. This is the AEW i love.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I think that Pepsi Plunge hurt him more than the poison rana

Aside from the restart, this has been a wonderfully worked match with great psychology and selling


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I’m thinking Punk still loses here


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Are there really people shitting on this match?
After seeing Brandie, Lambert & Nyla, please shut the fuck up


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

MJF's ring work has matured a fuck ton in the past six months or so. Having to work with a limited Jericho for so long probably slowed his development a little.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This is a fucking classic.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

bdon said:


> Without the death of Obi-Wan, you lose any need for Episodes V, VI, *VII, VIII, and IX.*











Old Ben Kenobi shouldn’t have died if we could have avoided that utter shite sequel trilogy.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

This match is so much better than both of the Page/Bryan matches.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

3venflow said:


> MJF's ring work has matured a fuck ton in the past six months or so. Having to work with a limited Jericho for so long probably slowed his development a little.


He's the future. He's so young as well.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

That's a great thing about the tbs move they get overrun


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

MJF getting screwed


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The commentators are spoiling the Wardlow turn. He didn't look conflicted at all.*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

PEPSI PLUNGE hell yeah lol


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

They really need to push War into mega storylines and see how it goes, Could workout.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Good match retarded booking


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Holy shit they actually did it


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

WOW they actually did the right thing!!!!!!!!!!!! LMAOOOOO yes


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Holy. Shit. What a fucking match.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Holy fuckballs, he beat Punk twice.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

hopefully the ring dosen't fall outta his trunks


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

They gave it their all tonight. Respect.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

When the fuck is Wardlow going to go off!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Imagine the ref sees the ring and they restart the match again.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Wardlow has good facial expressions. Batista was the same way.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Fucking great decision to have MJF win wow I didn't think they would have the balls to do it. 

Well done AEW!!!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Give MJF the belt now.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

MJF, next world champ.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

He's better than us and we know it ffs


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That was a convoluted way to get there good match though


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Adapting said:


> Imagine the ref sees the ring and they restart the match again.


might be the only thing he sees


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Old JR would have called MJF a son of a bitch instead of complimenting the match. Maybe he's the heel commentator


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

I didn't expect that rationally ! 
Well done AEW!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

See how fuckin’ awful that finish is? You can not restart the match without killing the heat that MJF walks away with. The crowd is upset, but they were far more emotionally invested on the first pinfall.

Goddamn this was such a fucking terrible call in such a great goddamn match.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

MJF and CM Punk had a great main event, worthy of all the praise. 

THAT is a main event featuring two guys who can work their asses off. Much better than that horseshit last week.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> God I love when dumb shit happens because it makes me even more excited for Cornette reviews lmfao


Thank you for confirming my ability to read people because I had you pegged as pretentious douche from the very beginning. 

Good to know.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

You know, I wonder if they did that false finish and restart to make us think that Punk was winning. Because I legit was convinced he was.

If so, we’ll played AEW.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Good match. The right winner.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

MJF is definitely the one that is going to take the belt off Page.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

MJF should have won with the choke out with no restart.

Then Wardlow turns on MJF to make people forget that Punk lost.

Instead you get a much flatter finish with Punk looking like even more of a bum and no storyline progression

awful booking


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Was a very good show topped off with a hell of a main event.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

MJF will be the next world champion and Punk will be the one to dethrone him. Loving this booking. Amazing show!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Good ending. The commentators should let the fans assume whose side Wardlow is on though. No need to lead them.*


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Absolutely brilliant shit.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Wardlow kind of looks like Rhyno 😂


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Classic match. A few things were a bit iffy to me, but overall one of the best I've seen in AEW. Really well wrestled match. I want to re-watch it, but right now I'd say it's better than the Bryan/Omega match. Great ending as well. Terrific stuff.

I would have preferred the choke out finish OR just the pinfall without the choke out spot... but it still all accomplished what it needed to. Put MJF over big time. He's ready for that World Title.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Wardlow, Wardlow, Wardlow.....tsk tsk tsk.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Match was good, needed 10 min shaved off it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> MJF should have won with the choke out with no restart.
> 
> Then Wardlow turns on MJF to make people forget that Punk lost.
> 
> ...


Silver lining is maybe Wardlow is smart and waiting until MJF has the belt to turn


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

bdon said:


> See how fuckin’ awful that finish is? You can not restart the match without killing the heat that MJF walks away with. The crowd is upset, but they were far more emotionally invested on the first pinfall.
> 
> Goddamn this was such a fucking terrible call in such a great goddamn match.


Now MJF can brag about beating CM Punk twice


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hahaha I knew MJF was still taking it


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Randy Lahey said:


> MJF should have won with the choke out with no restart.
> 
> Then Wardlow turns on MJF to make people forget that Punk lost.
> 
> ...


People do not understand this. They don’t get the emotional investment in storytelling.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Randy Lahey said:


> MJF should have won with the choke out with no restart.
> 
> Then Wardlow turns on MJF to make people forget that Punk lost.
> 
> ...


I think that MJF and Wardlow set CM Punk up and Wardlow isn't turning yet.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

A good thing they did not have Wardlow turn right away. Continue to build it up.

If it were me, I would want objects to only be used during championship matches(cause the wrestler has to do everything he can to win) but it was a good match so I cannot complain.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

bdon said:


> See how fuckin’ awful that finish is? You can not restart the match without killing the heat that MJF walks away with. The crowd is upset, but they were far more emotionally invested on the first pinfall.
> 
> Goddamn this was such a fucking terrible call in such a great goddamn match.



Don't worry ! 
AEW will be another 20 time in Chicago this year. 

They will have enough date to keep this creepy Jubilee going on.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MJF vs Paige for the big belt right? LOL

What a fucking great main event. Was definitely surprising. Overall tonight's AEW was a 9/10.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Thank you for confirming my ability to read people because I had you pegged as pretentious douche from the very beginning.
> 
> Good to know.


You're a weirdo. Stalking me and acting like you have it figured out because I find Cornette entertaining when he's mad at booking......This might be shocking to you but I also find it entertaining when he does it to WWE too....Did you have that pegged too Miss Cleo? I also just celebrated MJF winning and called it good shit...Did you have that pegged too?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

This firmly puts Wardlow on MJF's side, though he still gave a look when he entered the ring that showed he was displeased. MJF gets the World Title at Revolution, and you set up the Wardlow turn for later in the year, or early next year. They've got everything in motion.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Geeee said:


> Now MJF can brag about beating CM Punk twice


Doesn’t matter. The emotion of the fans watching MJF cheat to beat their crowned son only happens once. They overdone this shit just like a goddamn Cody rHHHodes match that just brings a great match down a notch.

Fucking great match. Better than either Page and Danielson match, but that fucking restart is god awful and ruins the potential emotion charge of seeing MJF clock him with the ring.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The story is far from over. If Punk won then what is left between them? MJF winning allows for a chance for Punk to get vindication from him somewhere down the line. Too many of you guys want instant gratification.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> See how fuckin’ awful that finish is? You can not restart the match without killing the heat that MJF walks away with. The crowd is upset, but they were far more emotionally invested on the first pinfall.
> 
> Goddamn this was such a fucking terrible call in such a great goddamn match.


All the heat was still there, we all knew it wasn’t ended at 9:40 without another main event match announced


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

MJF needs to win the belt at Revolution.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The best overall Dynamite in some time. Shows like the Hangman vs Danielson duology had great first hours, weak second hours. This was formatted better and had three good matches with just a shit women's match to bring it down a bit. With Sammy vs Cody last week and Punk vs MJF this week, they're putting out some good PPV standard matches.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd be for a one hour Rampage MJF vs Punk future match.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> All the heat was still there, we all knew it wasn’t ended at 9:40 without another main event match announced


I was promised Shane would invade with the WWE released stars who got off probation today!!!!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The slow burn to Wardlow's face turn continues. Tonight definitely wasn't the night to have him turn, it's good that they're still building it.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I don't think Punk is done with MJF, but I think we'll see them split off at this point. Revolution is a few weeks away. They could put MJF/Page off for a few months until after Revolution. Maybe they do the title change at one of the TNT specials to give them some meaning. However I think at this point MJF goes back to ducking Punk since he already showed he could beat him.

In any event, MOTY so far and probably the best Dynamite match (at least for normal singles matches anyway). I do want to re-watch though.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Prosper said:


> The *slow burn* to Wardlow's face turn continues. Tonight definitely wasn't the night to have him turn, it's good that they're still building it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> The slow burn to Wardlow's face turn continues. Tonight definitely wasn't the night to have him turn, it's good that they're still building it.


Going to be a glorious turn despite us all knowing it's coming. The good type of predictability


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I have to say that Punk is really fucking good at psychology. He looked like he was dead for 30 minutes of a 40 minute match. Obviously, this was just selling or he would have literally died.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> The story is far from over. If Punk won then what is left between them? MJF winning allows for a chance for Punk to get vindication from him somewhere down the line. Too many of you guys want instant gratification.


MJF winning was fine. But if you want to keep each guy strong, you let Punk get choked out illegally. You turn Wardlow and set up MJF’s next feud.

Instead, Punk looks like a loser here getting beat twice, while there’s no progression for MJF either bc we all know he’s a cheating heel. It didn’t need to be reinforced here


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> I was promised Shane would invade with the WWE released stars who got off probation today!!!!


LOL they're saving that for Blood and Guts


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Prosper said:


> All the heat was still there, we all knew it wasn’t ended at 9:40 without another main event match announced


You’re fucking lying. The restart actually got the actual finish under a little, because the goddamn crowd had already felt the initial pain of seeing Punk lose.

No matter how great the match was, and it was fucking awesome, you can not undo the feeling of that first visual moment of Punk’s shoulders being pinned. You simply can’t.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> MJF vs Paige for the big belt right? LOL


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Pretty solid show beside awful Brandi and that Womens match to follow right after. I hope Kenny comes back soon though because damn I miss that guy


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Perhaps match two at Revolution is where Wardlow turns after MJF continues to demean him. Repeat him walking out, only this time he helps Punk cheat2win instead.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> The best overall Dynamite in some time. Shows like the Hangman vs Danielson duology had great first hours, weak second hours. This was formatted better and had three good matches with just a shit women's match to bring it down a bit. With Sammy vs Cody last week and Punk vs MJF this week, they're putting out some good PPV standard matches.


I think they were sort of sandbagging and moving the chips into place for the last month or two but the last two weeks have been bangers


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Randy Lahey said:


> MJF winning was fine. But if you want to keep each guy strong, you let Punk get choked out illegally. You turn Wardlow and set up MJF’s next feud.
> 
> Instead, Punk looks like a loser here getting beat twice, while there’s no progression for MJF either bc we all know he’s a cheating heel. It didn’t need to be reinforced here


Punk was cheated from the match. He lost in front of his people, he has their sympathy. MJF gets even more heat because now he can gloat he beaten Punk and can now move onto the world title.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> You’re fucking lying. The restart actually got the actual finish under a little, because the goddamn crowd had already felt the initial pain of seeing Punk lose.
> 
> No matter how great the match was, and it was fucking awesome, you can not undo the feeling of that first visual moment of Punk’s shoulders being pinned. You simply can’t.


I see what you're getting at, but is that feeling not unfelt again when you realize that it wasn't the real ending? People probably thought that Punk was 100% winning after the restart, so to see him actually lose in the end restored the pain that comes from the pinfall.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Also Adam Coles promo was good but also funny because he def listened to what Cornette had to say. Should be a good listen when Jim talks about it this week lol


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Come to think of it, I feel like MJF winning with the ring felt a little cheap.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Wolf Mark said:


> Come to think of it, I feel like MJF winning with the ring felt a little cheap.


I feel like it would of been better if they actually had him win like how it first ended with the choke out. But tbh Im just glad he won. So I'll take it


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> This firmly puts Wardlow on MJF's side, though he still gave a look when he entered the ring that showed he was displeased. MJF gets the World Title at Revolution, and you set up the Wardlow turn for later in the year, or early next year. They've got everything in motion.


Early next year?! Fuck me, they can't drag it out that long. 

I swear some people will be happy to see Wardlow waste half his career waiting for the turn.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Prosper said:


> I see what you're getting at, but is that feeling not unfelt again when you realize that it wasn't the real ending? People probably thought that Punk was 100% winning after the restart, so to see him actually lose in the end restored the pain that comes from the pinfall.


I get them thinking they can double the heat, but that isn’t how it works. You can not unscramble the egg, and you can not forget the visual of already seeing him cheated once.

It’s diminishing returns. Listen to the crowd on each pinfall. Listen to the announcers. The emotional investment was there for the first pinfall. The second was just a “well fuck…”


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Why should MJF win any other way? He’s the piece of shit cheating heel, who believes he’s a legitimate bad ass. He plays his role to perfection. He’s a cheater lol


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Wolf Mark said:


> Come to think of it, I feel like MJF winning with the ring felt a little cheap.


It would have been fine without already cheating to win once. Diminishing returns. This is where a television writer needs to be involved in some of the storytelling, to explain this shit to them.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Sad Panda said:


> Why should MJF win any other way? He’s the piece of shit cheating heel, who believes he’s a legitimate bad ass. He plays his role to perfection. He’s a cheater lol


He SHOULD cheat to win. Once. Doing it twice does not double down the heat. It just desensitizes the crowd to seeing Punk lose by cheating.


----------



## Lurker V2.0 (Feb 2, 2021)

Prosper said:


> The slow burn to Wardlow's face turn continues. Tonight definitely wasn't the night to have him turn, it's good that they're still building it.


I come in peace.

If MJF is the next contender to the title and if he is winning the belt then Wardlow turning on him is at least 4-5 months away? I’m all about the slow burn but if they drag this out too long Wardlow will end up looking like a bitch for not beating MJF to a pulp sooner. Takes me back to Page and Omega waiting too long. Kinda fizzled out.

Feel like Wardlow has to turn before MJF wins the title to me. I’m just a message board lurker though.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

It's going to be epic when Wardlow finally turns on MJF. I hope it's a good place because the crowd should give a huge pop when it happens


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Plus just in general restarts are dumb. Heels are meant to cheat and not get caught. Especially in AEW.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Prosper said:


> The slow burn to Wardlow's face turn continues. Tonight definitely wasn't the night to have him turn, it's good that they're still building it.


Yeah, it's time to stop taking the bait with the Wardlow teases - it ain't happening before MJF has the top title and even then I'm not sure how it's being booked. Wardlow as a babyface won't work from the moment after he conquers MJF unless the title is involved and he then gets screwed out of the title....which is still many months away. (Cole will get the title shot at Revolution)


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> I get them thinking they can double the heat, but that isn’t how it works. You can not unscramble the egg, and you can not forget the visual of already seeing him cheated once.
> 
> It’s diminishing returns. Listen to the crowd on each pinfall. Listen to the announcers. The emotional investment was there for the first pinfall. The second was just a “well fuck…”


I didn't want the restart either, because as you said it does result in diminishing returns in some situations, but I don't think it's as bad as you're making it out to be. We got a "gasp" moment in a match that no one thought was ending 20 minutes early, then we got another moment where he lost when no one expected him to after the restart. To some, that can actually be seen as a good thing to double up on the emotional hits within the same match. 2 hits that were both unpredictable. It certainly didn't take away from the match for me.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> MJF should have won with the choke out with no restart.
> 
> Then Wardlow turns on MJF to make people forget that Punk lost.
> 
> ...


Wardlow can not turn on MJF unless he wants to be fired. His contract is with MJF not Tony Khan in storyline. I don't know how many times I have to say it or someone else on here has to. Even the commentary is saying it much more blatantly now. 

The only way this can end is Wardlow refuses to do what MJF tells him to do (relinquishing the TNT title for example) The Pinnacle beat him down, MJF bloody's Wardlow and fires him. Wardlow goes away for a few months where his contract 'expires' comes back when MJF is AEW Champion and beats the hell out of Maxwell and reveals he is officially signed to AEW. 

Show ends.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> MJF will be the next world champion and Punk will be the one to dethrone him. Loving this booking. Amazing show!


Wardlow will be the one to dethrone MJF.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Randy Lahey said:


> Plus just in general restarts are dumb. Heels are meant to cheat and not get caught. Especially in AEW.


Exactly. Heels are supposed to be able to cheat, win, and leave your audience so goddamn angry that they want to come back next week to see the dastardly villain get his comeuppance.

Do it ONCE. Just once, because you need to leave the audience with that emotionally charged visual. Joker having Adam West’s Batman’s facing sure doom as he stares down a laser, will he survive or get some revenge? GOTTA WATCH NEXT WEEK!

You don’t do the shit fucking twice!!


----------



## Lurker V2.0 (Feb 2, 2021)

Boldgerg said:


> Early next year?! Fuck me, they can't drag it out that long.
> 
> I swear some people will be happy to see Wardlow waste half his career waiting for the turn.


Also


BestInTheWorld312 said:


> It's going to be epic when Wardlow finally turns on MJF. I hope it's a good place because the crowd should give a huge pop when it happens


Need to do it soon. 🎢


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lurker V2.0 said:


> I come in peace.
> 
> If MJF is the next contender to the title and if he is winning the belt then Wardlow turning on him is at least 4-5 months away? I’m all about the slow burn but if they drag this out too long Wardlow will end up looking like a bitch for not beating MJF to a pulp sooner. Takes me back to Page and Omega waiting too long. Kinda fizzled out.
> 
> Feel like Wardlow has to turn before MJF wins the title to me. I’m just a message board lurker though.





elo said:


> Yeah, it's time to stop taking the bait with the Wardlow teases - it ain't happening before MJF has the top title and even then I'm not sure how it's being booked. Wardlow as a babyface won't work from the moment after he conquers MJF unless the title is involved and he then gets screwed out of the title....which is still many months away. (Cole will get the title shot at Revolution)


I don't know how they go about it honestly. They can have MJF challenge Hangman at Revolution if they don't extend the Punk feud, then have Wardlow turn on him after winning the title. But then they'd have to immediately elevate Wardlow into the main event scene, and who knows if he's ready for that. He hasn't begun to cut babyface promos yet and we don't know how it's gonna play out. But then do you have Wardlow lose to MJF right after turning? Or do you have MJF drop the title to Wardlow? The latter doesn't seem likely. 

You can also have Wardlow turn on MJF before MJF challenges for the World title, but you can't have MJF losing to freshly face Wardlow right after beating Punk and you can't have Wardlow losing right after a turn. So it's a difficult situation I think. Wardlow breaking away now will either hurt him or MJF.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Geeee said:


> I think that MJF and Wardlow set CM Punk up and Wardlow isn't turning yet.


He won't until he has won the TNT Championship.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

By the way, I really want Mox and Danielson to team up, leading to a beatdown of Page, and Omega returns to save Page. “The Staaahhhhhhhhmford guyysssssss will NOT come into MYYYYYYY promotion, and beat up MYYYYY friends!”

GOLDEN CURLS REUNITE!!!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

bdon said:


> By the way, I really want Mox and Danielson to team up, leading to a beatdown of Page, and Omega returns to save Page. “The Staaahhhhhhhhmford guyysssssss will NOT come into MYYYYYYY promotion, and beat up MYYYYY friends!”
> 
> GOLDEN CURLS REUNITE!!!


Heh. I knew you’d love that shit, @Whoanma lol


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

bdon said:


> By the way, I really want Mox and Danielson to team up, leading to a beatdown of Page, and Omega returns to save Page. “The Staaahhhhhhhhmford guyysssssss will NOT come into MYYYYYYY promotion, and beat up MYYYYY friends!”
> 
> GOLDEN CURLS REUNITE!!!


Blood and Guts match led by a just signed Shane McMahon vs the AEW originals? It’s an interesting concept


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Great Dynamite! Easily an "A" rating tonight.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Boldgerg said:


> Early next year?! Fuck me, they can't drag it out that long.
> 
> I swear some people will be happy to see Wardlow waste half his career waiting for the turn.


1 more year ain't gonna be half his career (hopefully) lol.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sad Panda said:


> Blood and Guts match led by a just signed Shane McMahon vs the AEW originals? It’s an interesting concept


They have the roster now to do that lol


----------



## ProWresBlog (Apr 6, 2021)

I didn't like this one at all. Every match went too long and the main topped it by going 40 mins.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> They have the roster now to do that lol


They honestly do lol it’s never gonna happen though. Lmao 

I do like the idea of mox and danielson running rough shot over AEW, trying to bring “legitimacy” to the promotion. I think it’s more likely Mox declines and sets up a program between he and Dragon .


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

bdon said:


> By the way, I really want Mox and Danielson to team up, leading to a beatdown of Page, and Omega returns to save Page. “The Staaahhhhhhhhmford guyysssssss will NOT come into MYYYYYYY promotion, and beat up MYYYYY friends!”
> 
> GOLDEN CURLS REUNITE!!!


This would be a good way for AEW to have real heels.

Bryan and Mox as the douche ex wwe guys could work. I think Mox would need to change his style for It really work. Kinda hard to be a heel when you’re doing death matches.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Moxley vs Yuta was pretty good for the length they gave them. Moxley sold his dropkicks really well and made Yuta's offense look good. Moxley looked GREAT. His physique and the added quickness to his step are very noticed. The Paradigm Shift that ended the match looked brutal. This was quick-paced and really digestible for an extended squash match. Loved the Bryan promo afterwards. He referred to their past in WWE and how they could easily run roughshod over AEW if they teamed up. Surprised that Bryan cut the promo that he did, as it had a lot of truth in it and actually had the crowd invested in his idea to team up and take the gold while mentoring the youth. I like the angle they're taking to begin their feud. They may swerve us and have Mox and Bryan actually team up for a while, just for things to break down just in time for Double or Nothing. Or Mox can say no and they go at it at Revolution. I'm down for either option.

The Death Triangle/House of Black match was great. Black, PAC, and Kenny Omega are my top 3 guys in AEW, so to see Black and PAC tearing it up in there just made me hungrier for their inevitable 1v1 match, hopefully at Revolution. It's so easy to tell especially after tonight that PAC and Black would create 5-star magic together in their current forms. Can't wait for it to happen. PAC coming out in a blindfold and wrestling blind for a couple minutes was awesome. Hit all his moves perfectly. Nice continuity and storytelling. Penta taking the fall tonight was the absolute best choice. Would love to see these 2 teams go at it again.

Brandi and Dan Lambert's segment wasn't as entertaining as the first one, but this one was fun. Brandi is getting nuclear heat right now. I love when she's on the show contrary to very unpopular opinion. 😂 Brandi is a guilty pleasure of mines lol. I'm definitely down for Brandi vs Paige Van Zant despite how bad it will probably turn out haha. Adam Cole had a pretty good promo that came before or after this, but I'm not really into him right now, especially given his physique. I'd love for him to feud with Sammy Guevara though, that would be damn good.

Not gonna lie I skipped most of the women's match. I don't care for either woman, especially Nyla who I'm sick to death of. There was no Ember Moon sighting so not putting Thunder Rosa vs Mercedes Martinez on this show was a mistake. Put the best women on the flagship show so that your quality over the 2-hour stretch doesn't have to dip as far as it did here. 

I enjoyed the Hangman/Archer segment but it was a pretty basic segment where the monster heel got the last laugh on the way to the big fight where he eventually loses. The chokeslam on the side of the steps looked great though. The Texas Death Match should be a really solid main event next week. 

Loved Punk vs MJF. These 2 told such a great story in the ring and went 40+ minutes while doing it. CM Punk right now looks much better than when he first got back, so it's safe to say that most of the ring rust has officially come off. He looked fantastic tonight. Every move he made had the crowd invested. The restart of the match after being choked out was a questionable decision for sure, but I didn't mind it, especially given that these 2 were killing it. I genuinely thought for a split second that there would be an impromptu main event, then realized that with 20 mins left in Chicago, that something was up. And sure enough, the match was restarted and they closed out strong. It was awesome seeing the Pepsi Plunge again. I understand why he hasn't used it much as that has to be TERRIBLE for your legs. Wardlow coming out and handing the ring to MJF was acceptable as the finish. Awesome ****1/2 star match that definitely delivered.

I thought tonight was a very well-paced, balanced show with great wrestling and good promos. Definitely felt more like the real AEW. If the women's match was better I would have gone with a full 9.

*Overall: 8.5/10*


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Overall a very good show carried by it's great main event. A 40 minute main event that was paced perfectly and really showed how great Punk really is. His selling throughout the match was fantastic. And MJF was a great dance partner. I would assume we get a rematch at Revolution after this.

And the Mox/Bryan stuff was very intriguing as well. I imagined they would just have a one and done feud. But the idea of them putting a stable together? Awesome. And even if Mox says now, the idea of Bryan leading his own stable sounds cool. Very interested to see where this goes.

I thought the Malakai/Brody vs. PAC & Pentagon match was solid. Still not too into the House of Black thing but you knew you'd get something good with these workers. As for Nyla vs. Ruby, I thought it was fine. Picked up enough in the last few minutes to be decent. But I can't act like I'm that into this.

Oh and that Brandi/Lambert segment.....fuck this. On almost every level this didn't work. Like, why was Brandi even out there before she was interrupted? And then you get the promo duel which the crowd absolutely shits on full of cringe dialogue (with one cute reference to Josh Alexander). And at the end of the day, this lead to a pull apart between Brandi & Paige Vanzant. Of all the feuds to do a pull apart for, this is the one they choose......OK.

So yeah, that segment aside, very good show. 8/10 for me.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Yuta vs Moxley: Solid for the opener but I had a problem with Yuta getting too much offence in and Moxley selling the shock of Danhausen, those two are jobbers, Moxley shouldn't be selling shit for them.

Danielson promo: Good stuff, I'd be cool with seeing Danielson and Moxley as a Two Man Power Trip but I have no interest in seeing guys like Garcia or Yuta in their faction.

Brand Rhodes Promo: Was terrible but thank God Lambert saved it as he always does.

House of Black vs Death Triangle: Solid match, only complaint is PAC doing the blindfold stuff, was way too corny for a guy who's supposed to be a big deal in AEW, bad writing.

Soho vs Rose: Skip

Page promo: Was okay but Jake and Dan made it better, attack by Archer was fun, shame that geek Adam Cole is getting the title match at Revolution instead of Archer who's just getting it on TV.

Punk vs MJF: Solid match but was way too long, stop putting such long matches on TV, thank God they had the sense to put MJF over though.

Overall, average show like usual, some good stuff and some bad stuff.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> You're a weirdo. Stalking me and acting like you have it figured out because I find Cornette entertaining when he's mad at booking......This might be shocking to you but I also find it entertaining when he does it to WWE too....Did you have that pegged too Miss Cleo? I also just celebrated MJF winning and called it good shit...Did you have that pegged too?


I maybe post 20 times a week on this board. For 12-14 hours a day I am either heading to work, working or coming home from work. How many times do you post on here a week? So some 'stalker' I sure am huh? I didn't call you a pretentious douche solely because you like Cornette I called you that because you admitted yourself that you revel in the misery and failings of others.


I 'll explain it like this; Not everyone who likes Cornette is a pretentious douche but every pretentious douche does.

Understand?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *They found another interchangeable jobber for Moxley and @Two Sheds got his dream team of Danhausen and Orange Cassidy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, there goes my hope for Danhausen in AEW. Managed to last less than a week.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Brandi is so, so bad.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> Brandi is so, so bad.


Oh yes she is 😛 

Gimme more Brandi and her foolery lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Oh yes she is 😛
> 
> Gimme more Brandi and her foolery lol


Just keep her off the mic, and out of the ring.


----------



## VanillaRice10 (Feb 16, 2021)

Prosper said:


> Oh yes she is 😛
> 
> Gimme more Brandi and her foolery lol


She’d be great for an only fans page. But keep her off AEW tv for the love of god!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

VanillaRice10 said:


> She’d be great for an only fans page. But keep her off AEW tv for the love of god!


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The highs: 
The Bryan promo
The tag match
The main event besides the cliche restart. They pulled that out like 2 months ago.

The lows:
The women's match
That God awful brandi segment
The inner circle melodrama 

B minus


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

main event was very good. i love wardlow being conflicted like fuck you man, you cost me a win against this guy and now i have to help and watch you beat him.

having mjf going over in this way was the only way to do it. good match. good storytelling but didn't go too hard re: physicality and left plenty on the table for the rematch. 

the fact that the match went as long as it did really makes mjf look like a star.

good stuff.

rest of the show fucking sucked. well the house of black vs death triangle match was ok but the wrong team won. stupid accent and fat fuck will never draw the kind of money that penta can. dude has the whole arena chanting his shit. you bring in guys like that fat fuck to do jobs for penta, not the other way around.

dam lambert speaking the truth is always a good time.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hahahahaha, Cole angry and wants to show a new side by...fighting the Dork Order. Clown Gang #1 beat him, but maybe he can beat Clown Gang #2.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

French Connection said:


> Multiple sources reported it.
> 
> *The 10 Highest Paid AEW Wrestlers*
> 
> *Wrestler**Earnings*1. Dean Ambrose$6 Million2. Chris Jericho$3 Million3. Kenny Omega$3 Million4. Cody Rhodes$3 Million5. Brandi Rhodes$2 Million6. Dusty Rhodes$2 Million*7. Nyla Rose**$2 Million*8. Lucha Bros$2 Million9. Young Bucks$2 Million10. PAC$2 Million


They are paying a dead guy? That seems more controversial.

There is no universe where I could believe Nyla was making $2 million, but if it was true, Brandi and Nyla would be the easiest $4 million saved of all time.

*The 10 Highest Paid AEW Wrestlers*

*Wrestler**Earnings*1. Dean Ambrose$6 Million2. Chris Jericho$3 Million3. Kenny Omega$3 Million4. Cody Rhodes$3 Million5. Brandi Rhodes$2 Million6. *Dusty Rhodes**$2 Million*7. Nyla Rose$2 Million8. Lucha Bros$2 Million9. Young Bucks$2 Million10. PAC$2 Million


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

seems weird to give punk his first loss on free tv, that being said, today yall marked mjf as the face of the company which is an excellent choice, dont fuck it up


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> What fake society you living in ? majority is real tv and all of the internet women are wearing hardly anything. These tweet losers and some networks can pretend to be whats not real, but reality is its happening. Its funny because warner will have so much fake shit across the board mixed in with real gritty realistic stuff. Its really funny.


Boobs

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Two Sheds said:


> Well, there goes my hope for Danhausen in AEW. Managed to last less than a week.


How can you have any hope for a goof ball who dresses like a vampire?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> How can you have any hope for a goof ball who dresses like a vampire?


He is decently funny, and takes his gimmick seriously. Too bad AEW is going to throw him in with the bottom tier garbage goofs.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

cm punk just put on an absolute clinic on how to sell an injury throughout a match...that was a fantastic.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

MJF vs CM Punk joins Kazuchika Okada vs Will Ospreay, Adam Page vs Bryan Danielson, and Shingo Takagi vs Kazuchika Okada for best wrestling matches that I've seen so far in 2022


----------



## Missionary Chief (Aug 1, 2021)

MJF needs a couple flashy moves to tie it all together. Hes weaker in the ring than Andrade.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> How can you have any hope for a goof ball who dresses like a vampire?


Yeah @Two Sheds , I’m a fanhausen of Danhausen, but I fail to see how anyone would have legit hopehausens for Danhausen as a legit wrestler. He’s there strictly for delivering the occasional, goofy CURSE!

In time, I’m sure he’ll wrestle, too, but for now, he just needs to be veryyyy funny, veryyyyy evilllll.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

ripcitydisciple said:


> I maybe post 20 times a week on this board. For 12-14 hours a day I am either heading to work, working or coming home from work. How many times do you post on here a week? So some 'stalker' I sure am huh? I didn't call you a pretentious douche solely because you like Cornette I called you that because you admitted yourself that you revel in the misery and failings of others.
> 
> 
> I 'll explain it like this; Not everyone who likes Cornette is a pretentious douche but every pretentious douche does.
> ...


Dude shut up. It's wrestling and SCRIPTED promos. its not that serious and yes you are a stalker


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Missionary Chief said:


> MJF needs a couple flashy moves to tie it all together. Hes weaker in the ring than Andrade.


Jesus Christ…

Imagine watching MJF vs Jungle Boy or Darby or Sammy Guevara or Punk and still thinking he needs to do “more”. That was a virtuoso performance only hindered by the dumb as fuck booking decision to have the visual of Punk’s first loss occur and not mean a damned thing.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Dude shut up. It's wrestling and SCRIPTED promos. its not that serious and yes you are a stalker


Both of you quit it. This fight is dumb


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> Yeah @Two Sheds , I’m a fanhausen of Danhausen, but I fail to see how anyone would have legit hopehausens for Danhausen as a legit wrestler. He’s there strictly for delivering the occasional, goofy CURSE!
> 
> In time, I’m sure he’ll wrestle, too, but for now, he just needs to be veryyyy funny, veryyyyy evilllll.


Problem is he is standing next to Trashitty, so it is going to be dumb, garbage tier, immature goofiness.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> Problem is he is standing next to Trashitty, so it is going to be dumb, garbage tier, immature goofiness.


Bro, Danhausen is “curses” people.

You can’t prop Danhausen by saying Orange Cassidy is “goofy” and immature. Lmao


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Two Sheds said:


> Problem is he is standing next to Trashitty, so it is going to be dumb, garbage tier, immature goofiness.


If a danhausen orange Cassidy feud were to take place I'd have to take a month vacation. This section would be very evil


----------



## Missionary Chief (Aug 1, 2021)

It was funny when Cole dragged him out from beneath the ring holding the chair.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Fantastic main event, BUT


The match restart really took the heat off the actual finish. Such a WWE move. It mentally prepared the crowd to accept him losing by taking their initial reaction away with the false finish. What a bad decision.
Went too long, but welcome to AEW I guess.
No excuse not to have this match at Revolution. Everyone would be talking about it the next day. If they are going to do the best matches on TV, just give up doing PPVs and embrace a new model. WCW still gets criticized for putting Goldberg vs Hogan on free TV almost 24 years later even though that was in front of over 40,000 people.
Nothing to do with this match but Brandi Rhodes REALLY sucks and I am glad we finally have someone the AEW fans will give real go away heat to. Cody still has SOME support. Everyone hates Brandi.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> Bro, Danhausen is “curses” people.
> 
> You can’t prop Danhausen by saying Orange Cassidy is “goofy” and immature. Lmao


He curses people, but they do not have black goo start pouring out of their mouths like Papa Shango used to do or the Fiend recently did I hope.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> He curses people, but they do not have black goo start pouring out of their mouths like Papa Shango used to do or the Fiend recently did I hope.


The point is they’re both geeky comedy guys.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> The point is they’re both geeky comedy guys.


Not all comedy is equal. There is plenty of fantastic comedy like Monty Python on one end, and then there is just some dude telling lame dick jokes on the other. Trashitty is just the world's worst dumb dick joke. OK, maybe second worst next to Joey Ryan.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> Fantastic main event, BUT
> 
> 
> The match restart really took the heat off the actual finish. Such a WWE move. *It mentally prepared the crowd to accept him losing by taking their initial reaction away with the false finish.* What a bad decision.
> ...


Bingo.

That was a fantastic match, but goddamn that decision to do the false finish and restart leaves a bad taste in the mouth. Imagine had they already used the “MJF tries to cheat with the Dynamite Diamond ring” spot, except Punk miraculously kicks out at 2, and they saved the choke out with the tape for the actual finish. Fan outrage would be high, and you leave the audience something to discuss on their drive home.

Everyone angry, needing to tune-in next week to find out how our “hero” will rectify the dealings of our dastardly villain.

Television is so easy, yet they always get it so wrong. I really, REALLY would love to know whose goddamn decision that was. A decision that big has to be Punk’s right..? Or is it a Cody decision that Punk greenlights..?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> second worst next to Joey Ryan.


Sexual harassment is not funny lol


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

What an excellent episode. 9/10

That is four 9/10’s in a row for AEW tv over the last fortnight.

They are on point at the moment. 

Also, MJF may not be Bret hart in the ring, but he does put on enthralling matches. I was hesitant on the guy but now I am all in.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> Sexual harassment is not funny lol


I was mostly referring to his entrance at All In. AEW dodged a major bullet there because you know the Hardlys would be all over that.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> I was mostly referring to his entrance at All In. AEW dodged a major bullet there because you know the Hardlys would be all over that.


I’m still shocked they didn’t hire him as a Day 1’er.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

I wish I could say I can't believe the idiot fans in the arena were booing Bryan when he was speaking the pure facts to them about the garbage thats been on the program for the last near 3 years, but apparently they enjoy Pockets, Danhausen, Omega, Young Bucks and all of the other bad comedy acrobats and jobber trash in the program. I have never been a bigger Bryan Danielson fan than I was tonight. His promo to Moxley was great and every single word of it true. A weak phony 'cowboy' comedy act champion, Mox having competitive matches with jobbers like Wheeler Yuda who has two bad comedy acts with him at ring side. Take the potential of AEW to new heights, put all of the gold on these two guys so they can elevate the division since they're the only two with star power that don't look foolish. Mox was the best (and only truly good) AEW champ they've had yet, the current champ and the prick before him are an embarrassment to the title and the sport in general. Can we see more wrestling from serious contenders? Can we see someone elevate this company into relevancy? They'll probably have Mox choose not to align with Bryan so he can keep doing his garbage death match stuff, but these two guys should be the biggest faces of the division, they're already the biggest two stars that aren't completely ruined yet even though both have been cooled off severely, so why not book them correctly and let them lift the company out of bad comedy?

Speaking of ruined by facing jobbers, the CM Punk match vs MJF was decent but ultimately doesnt feel like it means anything in MJFs victory given how weak Punks been made to look since he arrived. The match itself was decent though. Imagine MJF going over on a 2011 era booked Punk with actual story line build up and looking like a superstar, it would have cemented MJF tonight. The rest of the show was worth skipping.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Two Sheds said:


> Fantastic main event, BUT
> 
> 
> The match restart really took the heat off the actual finish. Such a WWE move. It mentally prepared the crowd to accept him losing by taking their initial reaction away with the false finish. What a bad decision.
> ...


Speak for yourself, I love brandgoddess


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> I’m still shocked they didn’t hire him as a Day 1’er.


I think he was under contract with Impact and thus we were spared and Impact fans...well...they kind of are used to getting the raw end of a deal.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Bryan Danielson speaking truth 🔥 would love to see them do something with this and have these two take over with all the gold and elevate the product.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Two Sheds said:


> He is decently funny, and takes his gimmick seriously. Too bad AEW is going to throw him in with the bottom tier garbage goofs.


comedy wrestling is cringe


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

otbr87 said:


> I wish I could say I can't believe the idiot fans in the arena were booing Bryan when he was speaking the pure facts to them about the garbage thats been on the program for the last near 3 years, but apparently they enjoy Pockets, Danhausen, Omega, Young Bucks and all of the other bad comedy acrobats and jobber trash in the program. I have never been a bigger Bryan Danielson fan than I was tonight. His promo to Moxley was great and every single word of it true. A weak phony 'cowboy' comedy act champion, Mox having competitive matches with jobbers like Wheeler Yuda who has two bad comedy acts with him at ring side. Take the potential of AEW to new heights, put all of the gold on these two guys so they can elevate the division since they're the only two with star power that don't look foolish. Mox was the best (and only truly good) AEW champ they've had yet, the current champ and the prick before him are an embarrassment to the title and the sport in general. Can we see more wrestling from serious contenders? Can we see someone elevate this company into relevancy? They'll probably have Mox choose not to align with Bryan so he can keep doing his garbage death match stuff, but these two guys should be the biggest faces of the division, they're already the biggest two stars that aren't completely ruined yet even though both have been cooled off severely, so why not book them correctly and let them lift the company out of bad comedy?
> 
> Speaking of ruined by facing jobbers, the CM Punk match vs MJF was decent but ultimately doesnt feel like it means anything in MJFs victory given how weak Punks been made to look since he arrived. The match itself was decent though. Imagine MJF going over on a 2011 era booked Punk with actual story line build up and looking like a superstar, it would have cemented MJF tonight. The rest of the show was worth skipping.


You have to admire AEWs self awareness. I agree I would love to see mox and Bryan take over. I agree with you re OC, Danhausen and any comedy Schtick. I do however think kenny is the best and I like angsty hangman and the bucks (sans comedy). I think if AEW go part of the way, maybe critical fans could met them half way.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

thorn123 said:


> You have to admire AEWs self awareness. I agree I would love to see mox and Bryan take over. I agree with you re OC, Danhausen and any comedy Schtick. I do however think kenny is the best and I like angsty hangman and the bucks (sans comedy). I think if AEW go part of the way, maybe critical fans could met them half way.


It's amazing that they don't see an issue with it though cause the terrible booking, zero story lines and most of all the bad comedy persists. I mean, guys like Danhausen and Orange Cassidy are ridiculous but could work as an opening segment on Dark if they want to involve themselves in bad comedy at all as a promotion(I wouldn't), but The Elite are the worst things to ever happen to wrestling most of all Omega so the sooner those guys are released the better chance AEW has to be a real company that could build a legacy that could rival WWE. Now we're almost 3 years in and AEW is starved to put on a good product. It's amazing that Bryan/Mox alliance is being billed as a heel faction from the tease we saw tonight. You'd think that the truth Bryan speaks would be universally appreciated, but so much of the core fan base likes the bad comedy stuff, I don't get it.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

otbr87 said:


> It's amazing that they don't see an issue with it though cause the terrible booking, zero story lines and most of all the bad comedy persists. I mean, guys like Danhausen and Orange Cassidy are ridiculous but could work as an opening segment on Dark if they want to involve themselves in bad comedy at all as a promotion(I wouldn't), but The Elite are the worst things to ever happen to wrestling most of all Omega so the sooner those guys are released the better chance AEW has to be a real company that could build a legacy that could rival WWE. Now we're almost 3 years in and AEW is starved to put on a good product. It's amazing that Bryan/Mox alliance is being billed as a heel faction from the tease we saw tonight. You'd think that the truth Bryan speaks would be universally appreciated, but so much of the core fan base likes the bad comedy stuff, I don't get it.


Omega when he is being serious is fantastic. He suffers Randy Orton syndrome though. Randy has moments where he coasts and puts in sub par performances same as Omega.

Also hangman isn't a comedy wrestler. There's huge differences between him and Cassidy. For example hangman would never finish a match with a hug


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Great Dynamite

Great Danielson promo - i think we’re getting that stable with or without Mox

Great main event - fuck finish reversal in the middle and all - loved every bit of it

Great Hangman / Lance segment

ok tag match

skipped the women’s match

8.5/10

maybe even 9


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

otbr87 said:


> It's amazing that they don't see an issue with it though cause the terrible booking, zero story lines and most of all the bad comedy persists. I mean, guys like Danhausen and Orange Cassidy are ridiculous but could work as an opening segment on Dark if they want to involve themselves in bad comedy at all as a promotion(I wouldn't), but The Elite are the worst things to ever happen to wrestling most of all Omega so the sooner those guys are released the better chance AEW has to be a real company that could build a legacy that could rival WWE. Now we're almost 3 years in and AEW is starved to put on a good product. It's amazing that Bryan/Mox alliance is being billed as a heel faction from the tease we saw tonight. You'd think that the truth Bryan speaks would be universally appreciated, but so much of the core fan base likes the bad comedy stuff, I don't get it.


The challenge is to not alienate the current fanbase. I actually cringe when I see OC but he must have appeal amongst (some) fans. I don’t mind comedy if it is dropping one liners and truth bombs but not slapstick.
We can disagree about Kenny and that’s ok . If he went back to njpw I would start watching that.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Firefromthegods said:


> Omega when he is being serious is fantastic. He suffers Randy Orton syndrome though. Randy has moments where he coasts and puts in sub par performances same as Omega.
> 
> Also hangman isn't a comedy wrestler. There's huge differences between him and Cassidy. For example hangman would never finish a match with a hug


I respectfully disagree on Omega. There's nothing redeeming about him at all. Hangman had potential to be a TNT champion level performer but his association with The Elite and Dark Order and the drunk angle have done him no favors and is the reason he feels like a complete joke as champion, even more than Big E did as a New Day member. Page came out dressed up in a marshmallow costume, that's a bad comedy performance. Cassidy is annoying, and him in the main event is a terrible idea, but the show is a complete joke overall so when I saw OC fight that jackoff Adam Cole I actually wanted to see OC win, even with that stupid ass finish with the hug. It doesn't matter cause TK doesn't take the AEW product seriously, why should I?


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

thorn123 said:


> The challenge is to not alienate the current fanbase. I actually cringe when I see OC but he must have appeal amongst (some) fans. I don’t mind comedy if it is dropping one liners and truth bombs but not slapstick.
> We can disagree about Kenny and that’s ok . If he went back to njpw I would start watching that.


I respect our disagreements on Omega. I also don't mind comedy when it's done in context something like Austin telling Stephanie there's more foam in her bra than one of his beers. It's not a comedy segment, just a moment to capitalize on a feud with truth or something that could be truth within storyline. I would love Omega to return to Japan personally.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

A good show slightly crowded by Tony Khan being a pussy beforehand.

MJF is the man now.
Mox and Danielson faction would be brilliant.
Adam Cole looking serious again.
Crowd cheering for Dan Lambert.

A lot to like last night.


----------



## I am Groot (May 2, 2017)

Main event and Danielson promo are the only good parts of the show. About 8:20-9:15 this show was a total waste of time


----------



## stevem20 (Jul 24, 2018)

AEW is going backwards. It only looks reasonable when you compare it to WWE, which isn't the sign of a show as WWE is so bad you just can't. If you just look at Dynamite these days as a show, it's getting poor.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

otbr87 said:


> I respectfully disagree on Omega. There's nothing redeeming about him at all. Hangman had potential to be a TNT champion level performer but his association with The Elite and Dark Order and the drunk angle have done him no favors and is the reason he feels like a complete joke as champion, even more than Big E did as a New Day member. Page came out dressed up in a marshmallow costume, that's a bad comedy performance. Cassidy is annoying, and him in the main event is a terrible idea, but the show is a complete joke overall so when I saw OC fight that jackoff Adam Cole I actually wanted to see OC win, even with that stupid ass finish with the hug. It doesn't matter cause TK doesn't take the AEW product seriously, why should I?


So cause wrestlers did comedy that means they are comedy for life. Cause okada is associated with yano and participated with his antics and is regarded highly still.

I think you're being a tad too harsh. Lots of badass wrestlers have done dumb shit. Hangman has decent size and he hasn't done any comedy in months 

You need to judge people in the present with wrestling. Otherwise it's not fair criticism


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Comedy wrestlers can do other things as long as they're either 1) big or 2) exceptional in the ring or on the mic. Bryan was a comedy wrestler at one point. Drew was. I'm sure others were but those are two easy ones to debunk such a statement.

Anyways, just here to say I thought the main event was good and way too long. They're suffering from NJPW's 2017-???? philosophy of "long match means better match". They have been for a while but at least other times have been title matches. This was not necessary.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

otbr87 said:


> The Elite are the worst things to ever happen to wrestling most of all Omega so the sooner those guys are released the better chance AEW has to be a real company that could build a legacy that could rival WWE.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Really really good Dynamite, I enjoyed it all the way through. 

Moxley vs Yuta was really good for a random, quick TV match
Moxley-Bryan promo got me hyped for either option (feud or team)
Lambert shitting on Brandi (who's kind of impressing me on the mic lately) was glorious as always
Death Triangle vs Kings was great, and the only tag team match on the card for once, which I liked
Page-Archer segment did its job perfectly for both men
Punk vs MJF was amazing
The only thing I didn't care for was Ruby vs Nyla, I just don't care about either woman at all.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Liked the match, love both guys, but the ending fell just a bit flat. I think MJF winning the way he did — with the ring, which he’s done so many times now —feels a bit tiresome. The match was good, but at times lacked some psychology, in my opinion, which is surprising considering it was MJF and Punk.

They went out to the floor and up through the crowd for maybe 3-4 minutes? Then Punk took a fans beer can and hit MJF with it..? Wouldn’t that be a DQ for using a foreign object? Then maybe after the Pepsi plunge, MJF rolls out and lays on the floor for a period of time, probably a minute or two with no count started. Lastly, why would the match be restarted after the ref found the rope in the ring? Punk was just choked unconscious! They literally restarted it while Punk was still there laying, but 10 seconds later he was on his feet at 100% on offense.

love both guys and liked the match but again, some stuff just stuck out. I appreciate them main eventing the show and getting as much time as they did though. We’ve had some deplorable main events in recent memory so I wont complain about this too much. Solid show overall, save for maybe the women’s match and the house of black match that I just couldn’t get into.


----------



## Lurker V2.0 (Feb 2, 2021)

MJF vs Punk was the only segment worth it to me and it went too long for TV in my opinion.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Really enjoyed last night's show. In the end, it was centered around one match (which thankfully went on last!) and that match delivered. MJF is a made man now, and I think him going over was the right move. Where they go from here, given Wardlow's involvement, is anyone's guess at the moment. The drama and storytelling in this match was pretty incredible. 

Ruby Soho vs Nyla Rose was better than I had expected. Kind of interesting that Nyla went over basically clean. Seems like they need to kind of shift directions with Ruby. I don't think she's quite taken off like they expected.

Really liked the angle in the tag match, with Pac coming out blind folded. Good match and a good win for the Kings of the Black Throne.

Moxley vs Yuta was a pretty strong opener. Wheeler looked good, and it felt like a big win for Mox. We really didn't need OC and Danhausen at ringside for this one...I'm not even one who is down on the occasional comedy stuff. It just felt like Danhausen was out there as a pointless afterthought. 

Finally, the angle afterwards with Danielson felt really big. Danielson displayed some masterful storytelling, and I am kind of hoping they do enter into a tenuous alliance of sorts. The storylines and matches that could come from such an arc have the potential to be incredible.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

I loved the main event. They did a ppv quality match with Punk finally pushing the gas pedal. Its his best match since the return and one of the better matches of his carreer imo. That pepsi plunge was fanstastic! I hope its not the end of this feud and there will be a rematch in the future. I'd like to see a tag match - Allin & Punk vs MJF & Wardlow to further develop the Wardlow story.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Dude shut up. It's wrestling and SCRIPTED promos. its not that serious and yes you are a stalker


You need to learn the definition of stalker you twat. Reading a thread and remembering what you just read is not it. I know today's society has the attention span of a hummingbird but let's not be changing definitions because of it. And, no this conversation does not count either, until last night I had no interaction with you, I am focused on you now because you were a disrespectful bitch, is being called out on it and you don't like it, so you are trying to use the tired cliche ' It's wrestling and scripted, it's not that serious' line to deflect. This has nothing to do with it.

Don't be a pretentious douche and you have nothing to worry about.

Simple.

This is done if you want it be. I've made my point clear. I don't waste my time on worthless shit.

Balls in your court.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Never forget MJF is the guy people cried were ‘buried’ after he finally lost his 3rd or 4th match against Jericho


----------



## Bubbly3 (Dec 9, 2021)

Watching AEW now. I like Hangman but he just doesn't feel like a world champion to me? He lacks the feeling of being a big star. Nowhere near Danielson or Moxley (or Cody).

Brandi looked fine! Show is ok so far, not seen the ME though.

Did Rubi Soho botch a move on purpose to make it seem like a mistake? When she missed the kick.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Speaking of Brandi and her current angle: I really don't quite get what they're doing with Men of the Year. They've basically become background characters while Lambert trades zingers. Also, who are the fans supposed to cheer for if Paige Van Zant and Brandi have a match? I'm not against heel vs heel, but this one feels pretty forced.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

MaseMan said:


> Speaking of Brandi and her current angle: I really don't quite get what they're doing with Men of the Year. They've basically become background characters while Lambert trades zingers. Also, who are the fans supposed to cheer for if Paige Van Zant and Brandi have a match? I'm not against heel vs heel, but this one feels pretty forced.


Van Zant is going to get 99.9 percent of the fan support against Brandi.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I still think the original plan between Danielson and Moxley was going to play off Kendrick being in original HBK school class with AmDrag. Wheeler Yuta was pigeon-holed in as as young boy because Kendrick is a raving nut.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Punk's selling .. damn. I was at times concerned for a few solid seconds. 

Bret Hart moves used again in Punk's match, mostly by MJF though. Always wondered why nobody worked leg with Bret moves. Really appreciated the nod to Bret.

Liked the midmatch swerve. Was pretty sure Punk would win after that but he didn't, kind of got me. This match was in ring storytelling in a classic wrestling match at its finest. 

I'm glad MJF won. Had Punk won, It would have done little for Punk but this win for MJF is HUGE. Pretty damn sure Punk/MJF 2 happens at Revolution.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

MaseMan said:


> Speaking of Brandi and her current angle: I really don't quite get what they're doing with Men of the Year. They've basically become background characters while Lambert trades zingers. Also, who are the fans supposed to cheer for if Paige Van Zant and Brandi have a match? I'm not against heel vs heel, but this one feels pretty forced.


WRT to Men of the Year, Brandi specifically mentioned Josh Alexander in this promo, who was Ethan Page's old tag partner in The North. I don't know what Alexander's contract status is like, but I doubt this was a mention by chance. Men of the Year don't really have a lot of chemistry, so I expect they will break up and Ethan will re-join Josh Alexander in AEW sooner than later. And then just maybe put Scorp and Frankie back together as well, since they have a little credibility as former tag champs.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Geeee said:


> WRT to Men of the Year, Brandi specifically mentioned Josh Alexander in this promo, who was Ethan Page's old tag partner in The North. I don't know what Alexander's contract status is like, but I doubt this was a mention by chance. Men of the Year don't really have a lot of chemistry, so I expect they will break up and Ethan will re-join Josh Alexander in AEW sooner than later. And then just maybe put Scorp and Frankie back together as well, since they have a little credibility as former tag champs.


Alexander's contract is up sometime soon. He signed a 3 year deal in Feb 2019. The North were one of the best tag teams before Page left Impact and I want Page away from Lambert ASAP, so I am all for signing Alexander. Also, Alexander has been having great matches as a singles wrestler.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Firefromthegods said:


> If a danhausen orange Cassidy feud were to take place I'd have to take a month vacation. This section would be very evil


_looks around_

Wait you mean it isn't already?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Prized Fighter said:


> Alexander's contract is up sometime soon. He signed a 3 year deal in Feb 2019. The North were one of the best tag teams before Page left Impact and I want Page away from Lambert ASAP, so I am all for signing Alexander. Also, Alexander has been having great matches as a singles wrestler.


For Alexander, it's going to be a tough decision I think. He feels indebted to IMPACT for having faith in him and allowing him to quit his real life job. He's also been well pushed by IMPACT, although the PPV loss to Moose right after beating Christian for the title was lame. Man, I hate MITB type gimmicks so much.

IMPACT is showing signs of some recovery, but will it continue or is it just down to Bullet Club/Honor No More/Mickie WWE appearance?

Josh would go from main eventer in IMPACT to midcarder in AEW, but he'd make a lot more money, get national exposure more than before, and have security. He and Ethan Page could easily be tag champions at some point. Add The North and the Briscoes to Lucha Bros, Santana/Ortiz, Bucks, reDRagon, House of Black, FTR and the other teams, and you have a ridiculously deep tag division.

I'd like to see Josh in AEW just because he deserves more eyes on him, but I don't think it's a cut and dry decision for him. As someone who is always wanting AEW to be a sportier, ring-based product, Alexander is a perfect type of signing for me.

Also, the more non-WWE signings of quality, the better for the freshness of the product.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Josh Alexander leaving Impact before he's had an established World Title reign to become one of Tony Khan's toys he gets bored of every three months would be a damn shame.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> For Alexander, it's going to be a tough decision I think. He feels indebted to IMPACT for having faith in him and allowing him to quit his real life job. He's also been well pushed by IMPACT, although the PPV loss to Moose right after beating Christian for the title was lame. Man, I hate MITB type gimmicks so much.
> 
> IMPACT is showing signs of some recovery, but will it continue or is it just down to Bullet Club/Honor No More/Mickie WWE appearance?
> 
> ...


To me, it just seems random for Brandi to put over an Impact guy, when they didn't even put over Impact when Kenny was Impact champion. Makes me think Josh Alexander to AEW is a done deal but maybe I'm thinking too much into it.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

I’ll give them credit for building towards the Punk/MJF main event all show. The small preview early in the show and a few graphics at the bottom of the screen promoting the main event.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

At 38:09, I believe MJF vs. Punk was AEW's third longest match ever behind the Danielson vs. Hangman 60:00 draw and Mox vs. Omega Lights Out match (38:46). Several matches have hit the 30:00 time limit, while a few have gone a little over half an hour such as both Stadium Stampedes, Bucks vs. Kenny/Hangman and Moxley vs. Hager.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Bubbly3 said:


> Watching AEW now. I like Hangman but he just doesn't feel like a world champion to me? He lacks the feeling of being a big star. Nowhere near Danielson or Moxley (or Cody).
> 
> Brandi looked fine! Show is ok so far, not seen the ME though.
> 
> Did Rubi Soho botch a move on purpose to make it seem like a mistake? When she missed the kick.


I think more than any of their previous world champs, Hangman needs to be put in the right position(s). He should be closing the show so we associate that feel with him, or opening the show, or having a big, main event feeling segment. Last nights promo had some fire, but no one believes Archer is going to beat him so the segment falls flat and doesn’t feel as important as it did with BD or Omega or it would if it were Punk or someone.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Pretty great show overall. 



Bubbly3 said:


> Watching AEW now. I like Hangman but he just doesn't feel like a world champion to me? He lacks the feeling of being a big star. Nowhere near Danielson or Moxley (or Cody).
> 
> Brandi looked fine! Show is ok so far, not seen the ME though.
> 
> Did Rubi Soho botch a move on purpose to make it seem like a mistake? When she missed the kick.


Hangman just doesn't got it (in my opinion). He's been champion for several months now so I doubt it'll magically get any better. It's just the case of yet another AEW champion feeling like an afterthought post Jericho. I seriously don't understand how this isn't more of an issue for people.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Mox doesn‘t except sets up revolution and when the time comes Slide Alexander right into that rightful spot in
*Age of The Dragon*


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

I think Brandi has toppled Steph for my most despised woman in wrestling. It was awful and I felt embarrassed for Lambert, let alone Ethan Page and Scorpio Sky. Paige really should of said f’ that.

Like Steph she’s not even a good heel, she is just outright dislikable. Urgh. Then all the women separating them, just awful.

The show overall was a bit meh. I didn’t have a clue what happened with Kendrick so was just shocked he wasn’t there for the Moxley match. Glad MJF won, shady finish so of course it carries on until the PPV. Could they do the unthinkable and have MJF be a made man and defeat Punk again? The tag match was good too.

So much bleurgh though like the AHFO stuff. As much as I love Jake, I felt so sorry for him tonight and that Page/Archer segment felt weak. Let Jake do pretapes, before he soils his legacy. Should be a good match next week.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Zapato said:


> I think Brandi has toppled Steph for my most despised woman in wrestling. It was awful and I felt embarrassed for Lambert, let alone Ethan Page and Scorpio Sky. Paige really should of said f’ that.
> 
> Like Steph she’s not even a good heel, she is just outright dislikable. Urgh. Then all the women separating them, just awful.


Every single woman who came to Brandi's defense just underwent the most vicious of heel turns in my eyes.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

El Hammerstone said:


> Every single woman who came to Brandi's defense just underwent the most vicious of heel turns in my eyes.


it was Red Velvet, Skye Blue and enhancement talent Queen Aminata on Brandi's side

That being said, for Paige Van Zant who is not a wrestler at this time, it makes sense to have a "Rhodes" style smoke and mirrors match TBH. Plus, Brandi can afford to be tapped out in embarrassing fashion


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

I thought this was good. They ended on the right match for once


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

MJF vs. CM Punk was a really good match. Great selling and storytelling. Can't wait for part 2.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

this was a good show; might be the first show where i watched over 70%


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

WHAT A FUCKING MATCH THAT MAIN EVENT WAS! I mean for me that's really up there. Punk's best match so far from where I sit, and just give the guy the salesman of the year award. He made you believe his arm was broken then his knee was fucked too. Loved Punk collapsing on the leg a few times, especially when trying the GTS. MJF once again impressed in the ring too, possibly his best match as well.

I loved the false finish as the way they normally go is it guarantees the other guy comes back and wins. I love a good foreign object finish so that was good too. They did really well with Wardlow passing the ring behind his back and showing the camera angle upon replay.

What a match. Bryan's promo was good too, he can do everything that guy.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Moxley and Omega being afterthoughts as champion is difficult to believe as a viewer who watches all the shows AEW rolls tape for. Kenny’s reign was after Cody lost his second TNT Title. The Pinnacle vs inner Circle reverse feud of redundancy did get some of those main events that Kenny was more deserving to have. He did oncedefend the title at DON21 in a three way match. That angle wasn’t put in motion until the DON21 go-home show. I just saw the full show on DVD this week and I’ll be damned of Omega vs PAC vs Orange Cassidy wasn’t deserving of ranking in the Top 5 Omega AEW Title Defences.

Moxley shared too much championship oxygen with Cody and his TNT Title. An afterthought though? If anything Moxley was and still is the backbone or the heart of AEW. That title should be Cody’s until he relinquishes it voluntarily some day far far away. He can’t decide who he really truly is as a character in AEW. This position has been Moxley’s now that Cody smells his own farts far too regularly over the past two years in AEW. Moxley is the conscience and embodies the true spirit of All Elite Wrestling pretty much starting after Cody was squashed good by Mr. Brodie Lee in the Fall of 2020.

Adam Page is a head scratcher as champ so far. Next week he will have averaged one defence a month and at least one appearance on Dark. Page hasn’t had one goofy moment since winning the title less than three months ago at Full Gear (11.13.21) from Omega. Perhaps there is some minor nagging injury that has put a real hitch in his giddy up as AEW World Champion. From the first Dark match he had I was thinking that Page would be too available for matches on TV. it turned out I was wrong. Does anyone know if Hangman has been substitute teaching at all? He used to watch brats for his money. Now that he is AEW World Champ he shouldn’t need to work with other parents’ snotty, non-hand washing sugar filled nightmares. Page has his own now to pawn off on others occasionally. He might even have less work lately so he can stay home with the newborn.
All Page needs to do is wrestle. Ideally he should also be cutting the promos of his career as AEW Champ. I have zero ideas for how to improve the Archer angles and upcoming match on Dynamite. A good match or maybe even a great one would create the buzz he deserves as champ. The history from their BTE past may not translate well to the normal world. Or maybe it, will?


----------



## go stros (Feb 16, 2020)

Punk/MJF was a 40+ minute match and it seemed like it took every minute of it if not more. I don't want to say boring but it seemed to take forever. When a few weeks ago Bryan/Hangman was also a long match that really seemed to fly by.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Aew are like wwe, during the hangman and bryan promos they showed self awareness of their shortcomings as a company and yet nothing does or will change.

Also they have really shot themselves in the foot with their booking of wardlow, he was getting so over as an act and now he is right back at square one of just being mjf's lackey, people will grow tired of aew crying wolf as whether wardlow is going to turn on mjf or not to the point it will be a completely anti climax.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Dizzie said:


> Aew are like wwe, during the hangman and bryan promos they showed self awareness of their shortcomings as a company and yet nothing does or will change.
> 
> Also they have really shot themselves in the foot with their booking of wardlow, he was getting so over as an act and now he is right back at square one of just being mjf's lackey, people will grow tired of aew crying wolf as whether wardlow is going to turn on mjf or not to the point it will be a completely anti climax.



I’m not saying wardlow becomes all that or not by any means as that involves allot more than a simple face turn

but they’ve hardly shot themselves in the foot and or gone back to square one since the trajectory of the story they’ve literally laid out right in front of us is right on track leading into revolution


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Main event was incredibly good. Probably moved up to my top 3 matches of all time in the company.


----------



## PG Punk (12 mo ago)

That was a great match. The false finish was a little silly, but the match itself was fantastic. I hope they put the AEW belt on MJF as soon as possible.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

PG Punk said:


> That was a great match. The false finish was a little silly, but the match itself was fantastic. I hope they put the AEW belt on MJF as soon as possible.


False finish was a callback to Punk VS Jimmy Rave in ROH. 

It also allows MJF to use heel logic and claim he beat Punk not once but twice in the same night.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

I had to watch this match twice on Wednesday, once live and I discovered TSN does a replay at midnight. The second time I enjoyed it a considerable amount more. Neither viewing felt like the actual almost forty minutes that it lasted. I would rank MJF vs Punk (****), Sammy vs Cody TNT Title Unification Ladder Match (****1/2) and Danielson vs Page II AEEW World Title Match (****3/4) being first so far in 2022.

More than most wrestlers CM Punk likes to craft matches that have meaning and depth. That attention to detail paired with selling selling selling the beating that his body endures at his age physically and considers his age against every opponent he faces during this comeback run he is on. 

Bryan Danielson matches have been better overall than Punk’s. Punk’s matches have ranged from a variety of crafty finishes. Wardlow crushed Punk with his powerbomb symphony only to lose to the Survivor Series 1995 small package. Shawn Spears’ excellent execution lasted less than five seconds. The finish to the MJF match gave Punk his first ever loss in AEW.

Let’s see if MJF can fulfill the promise he has shown in AEW for almost three full years. I’m uncertain whether Punk studied more Bret finishes im order to put together Wednesday’s epic with MJF. 

I am optimistic that this is all we get from the MJF vs Punk rivalry for now. Less is more with those two from now going forward. Whoever wins the World Title first can definitely count on the other to make one of the first challenges for the new champ’s belt. They should have less gabbing to do the second tie around for the Punk and MJF rivalry.


----------

